# Let's see those rare parts!



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We've got a nice well rounded bunch of 'official' threads with some amazing vintage. But, a fine rig is only as good as it's parts...so, what rare and unique part are you hiding in your closet?

I'm a Tension Disc freak. I know they don't work all that well, but I love em' anyway.
I'm at four so far...here are two that are built:








The other two are new, unbuilt and in the factory box with wheel bag. (and no, I'm not selling!) 

And two pairs of Tioga Revolver cranks. Both new and unused, the blue pair are supposedly 'team issue' only...

















A couple pairs of Cook Bros cranks, a 1" RS-1, two 1" Judys, and a fine 1" SID. Any vintage mtb collector know's how important a 1" steered fork is!


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

*latest eBay buys....*

Stem Forks Brake Levers

I really love Machine Tech stuff, I have a pair of hubs, the Canti Brakes, a load of cable hangers, and now some Levers.... I am really holding out for a stem though

eBay is evil...

Djuc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh you like machinetech levers do ya? Yer gonne be in heaven once I get around to sticking "vintage" part listings into the classifieds (it'd be nice if they'd make a section for 'em), maybe I'll use the 'other' parts section for now). But a sneak preview...

MachineTech ZeroFlex Levers









Topline MTN Cranks









Neon color ODI Mushroom Grips









RaceFace and Odyssey threaded headsets









Magura HS-22 Hydraulics (the originals)









Tioga Psycho KR Tires (yes, the ones Tomac liked to use)









Anyone need some NOS Scott Unishocks (first model year, like Ruthie Mathes won her World XC championship on, NOT the recalled ones)









How about some 1 1/4 steerer NOS Tange Shockblades? 









A complete front NOS Amp D-1 Disk brake kit









NOS Scott Bars anyone? 









That enough teasing for now?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Lawwill Leader 3:










DeKerf titanium Stem/barcombo:



















McMahon Steely Danz:










To add a few...


----------



## ¶å©øß (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Oh you like machinetech levers do ya? Yer gonne be in heaven once I get around to sticking "vintage" part listings into the classifieds (it'd be nice if they'd make a section for 'em), maybe I'll use the 'other' parts section for now). But a sneak preview...
> 
> NOS Scott Bars anyone?
> 
> ...


I do like that shorter Scott bar. You selling? $=?
Nice.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

DeeEight, I dont suppose youre selling the blue Machine Tech Levers are you?

if so you have my mail....

Djuc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

¶å©øß said:


> I do like that shorter Scott bar. You selling? $=?
> Nice.


Yep, I usually have a dozen or so ads running in the classifieds but I haven't listed any this month since I'm hoping Gregg will respond to my PM about adding a vintage section (which most of the stuff I usually list on mtbr qualifies as anyways) to the classifieds. Otherwise if I hear nothing from him, I'll stick 'em in the usual missmash of sections later in the week.

In the meantime, my email's [email protected]

And Djuc, yes I'm selling the machine tech levers.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

those Neon ODI Grips. Does anyone have a source for them? I hope that I'll finally able to finally build an 1988/1989 Yeti Racing Replica and I need them for this bike (neon pink on the left and neon green on the right).

Best Regards,

Michael


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> those Neon ODI Grips. Does anyone have a source for them? I hope that I'll finally able to finally build an 1988/1989 Yeti Racing Replica and I need them for this bike (neon pink on the left and neon green on the right).
> 
> ...


I would be the source for them as I sell 'em online.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> NOS Scott Bars anyone?


LOL! I'm still using a AT-3 on my commuter bike. Works well actually as I have a road section on my commute that is exposed to the wind off the ocean.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Post that bar/stem pic on the DeKerf thread on the Cdn bikes board. I think someone was talking about one a while ago. I'm sure they would love to see it.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*machine tech*



Djuc Wun said:


> Stem Forks Brake Levers
> 
> I really love Machine Tech stuff, I have a pair of hubs, the Canti Brakes, a load of cable hangers, and now some Levers.... I am really holding out for a stem though
> 
> ...


Hello have you the crank set?!?!?!?
Very nice and rare!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

There it is again! I'm a Machine Tech fan too, and this is the second time i've ever even heard of the legend of their crank. The first fellow to mention it worked for titec, and he looked long and hard for a photo of one, but could find nothing. Andrea, do you have any pictures? Anyone?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I was a machinetech dealer from the company's debut till their demise and there never was a crank listed in the catalogs. Now they might have prototyped something and had its pic taken for a magazine, but after the rear hub defects and having to come up with v-brake and levers at the same time, they wouldn't have had the resources to do a crank for production runs and none made it to the canadian distributor that's for sure.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmm. I've heard about 90% good reports about the rear hubs, and the other 10% were anything but flattering. I have a set that have clearly been ridden very hard for nearly a decade, and are rock solid, with some pretty worn parts.

I recall at around the same time, at a certain large bike MFG I worked for, we figured if we only got 20% of our product back through warranty we were doing pretty well. I think we were usually up around 25% most of the time though. There are two ways of looking at this. One is, every company is going to get broken or defective product back, and while less is obviously better for everyone, in something so chaotic as putting a person on a bicycle and sending them into the world, it has to be expected, anticipated, and planned for. What becomes an issue is how much anyone wants to put up with it. The counterpoint is, when you're paying twice as much for a pair of hubs as a pair of say, xtr's, you'd expect twice the innovation, sure, but also twice the precision and quality control as xtr. 
A lot of those little guys were prototype machining shops, and not really experienced in mass producing anything either. As crummy as some of the reputations got, it may have stemmed from people comparing a small company in its infancy to an 80 year old institution.

Of course, I'm a hopeless romantic, or an idealistic hippy (depending on who you ask), so I love the worst squealing set of grafton brakes better than anything shimano ever did. Sometimes it's about more than the end result.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*machine tech crank set*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Hmm. I've heard about 90% good reports about the rear hubs, and the other 10% were anything but flattering. I have a set that have clearly been ridden very hard for nearly a decade, and are rock solid, with some pretty worn parts.
> 
> I recall at around the same time, at a certain large bike MFG I worked for, we figured if we only got 20% of our product back through warranty we were doing pretty well. I think we were usually up around 25% most of the time though. There are two ways of looking at this. One is, every company is going to get broken or defective product back, and while less is obviously better for everyone, in something so chaotic as putting a person on a bicycle and sending them into the world, it has to be expected, anticipated, and planned for. What becomes an issue is how much anyone wants to put up with it. The counterpoint is, when you're paying twice as much for a pair of hubs as a pair of say, xtr's, you'd expect twice the innovation, sure, but also twice the precision and quality control as xtr.
> A lot of those little guys were prototype machining shops, and not really experienced in mass producing anything either. As crummy as some of the reputations got, it may have stemmed from people comparing a small company in its infancy to an 80 year old institution.
> ...


In few days I looking for the pix on an old MbAction and I post it on the forum.

Ciao

Andrea


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

I for one have NEVER heard of the Crank, as far as I know they only made Brakes, Levers (both canti and V) hubs, and a couple of different stems - have I missed anything?

most people I know hate their stuff, I love it, it is one of the things I would collect without putting any on a bike...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> I for one have NEVER heard of the Crank, as far as I know they only made Brakes, Levers (both canti and V) hubs, and a couple of different stems - have I missed anything?
> 
> most people I know hate their stuff, I love it, it is one of the things I would collect without putting any on a bike...


wheel skewers, QR and 5mm allen bolt style.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you have any of the QR's or a pic?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> Do you have any of the QR's or a pic?


not that i can recall, might be pics of skewers on the bikepro buyers guide.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> not that i can recall, might be pics of skewers on the bikepro buyers guide.


Not that I found, but they did have these Machine Tech photos.










From:
https://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakecanti/mach_tech.html



















Both From:
https://www.bikepro.com/products/hubs/hubs_machine.htm


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*machine tech crank set*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> There it is again! I'm a Machine Tech fan too, and this is the second time i've ever even heard of the legend of their crank. The first fellow to mention it worked for titec, and he looked long and hard for a photo of one, but could find nothing. Andrea, do you have any pictures? Anyone?


MBAction june '95

Andrea


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

found the issue, and that reminds me...










My Joe's rear derailleur, which I'm practically hoarding as the spots I list it for sale, I've got the price set rather high.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

à propos machine tech: i used the cantilever brakes, i picked up a blue one for forty bones just as v-brakes were coming out. they worked pretty well, and looked the part, too. i still have the brake sitting in my basement. the thing was, the pivots didn't seem to hold up long, mine are reasonably wobbly. argh. 
i would kill to have a set of the zeroflex 2 cantis, which were even coller-looking than the originals.
tim


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

oh my, I dont think I will sleep again untilI have a pair of those cranks, or at least see a colour picture!

I'm in love........


----------



## Purple (Jan 9, 2004)

Some of my rare parts are, World Class titanium bb, SLR brake levers I think these were the best, nuke proof hubs. You might see them on my web site.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Are Hi-E mtn bike hubs rare?

I found this pic of a road bike front hub on the net.










The set I have black anodized center tubes.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Found that there is a new rear road hub on ebay (came up in a google search).

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657549072&category=56197


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*MachineTech Cranks.*



alasa said:


> MBAction june '95
> 
> Andrea


Of all the luck. Those look an awful lot like a certain pair of cranks I'm working on at the moment. Anyone know how I might get in touch with any of the Machine Tech guys? I need to have a chat before going any further on these, or they'd have a pretty good case in court...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Of all the luck. Those look an awful lot like a certain pair of cranks I'm working on at the moment. Anyone know how I might get in touch with any of the Machine Tech guys? I need to have a chat before going any further on these, or they'd have a pretty good case in court...


Machinetech went bust several years ago, and didn't hold any patents either that I can recall.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Are Hi-E mtn bike hubs rare?


not particularly, the 30 hole ones are but only because its an unusual model w/high-low flanges, 20 on drive side, 10 non drive side, sunrims made the matching rims, and Dave's Wheels used to sell 'em as recently as a year or so ago. The advantage? less weight than a 32 spoke wheel, with 10 pulling spokes on the all important drive flange (the one carrying most of the torque) which is more than on a 36H hub, laced 2X as I recall drive side and radial non-drive.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yep, but it'd take all of about five seconds for someone to come out of the woodwork, papers in hand, once my cranks hit print. I'm not going to risk anything on this, cause I've been on the other end of one of these deals, & it's never good for anyone in the end.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Dave's Wheels are where I got mine about ~12 years, after reading an article in MBA about a Ti GT Ziazhang (sp) they built up with light parts.

Wheels I have are:
32 hole, 3 cross drive, radial non-drive rear
28 hole radial front
Rims are Sun CR-17 (Chinook) think?

I'm still using the front wheel on the commuter. The rear hub needs a new bearing, but you have to de-lace on side of the wheel to change it, so I haven't got around to it.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

My stratums... 1996...I guess they are rare. Actually, those 2 are not mine but Ive got the same ones and one of them I actually bought form the person who took this pic.









and here are some crazy coda magics that I wish were mine:


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*pineapple bob...*

Speaking of old weird hubs, what am I ever going to do with this???


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Speaking of old weird hubs, what am I ever going to do with this???


That thing is amazing! I want it! Who made it?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> My stratums... 1996...I guess they are rare. Actually, those 2 are not mine but Ive got the same ones and one of them I actually bought form the person who took this pic.


There's a stratum on ebay right now but its seller is one of the guys who doesn't combine shipping and charges $15US for everything.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> That thing is amazing! I want it! Who made it?


For some reason I'm thinking either Ulterrain's second hub design, or Union USA. They're not Pulstar's thats for sure.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*The only pic of my Retro parts...*

Is this picture of my Westpine Neutron Front hub 9and I guess my 1998 Sid is sort of retro).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I was a westpine dealer and never bothered to get one of their hubs for myself. They weren't particularly light and they came out at a time when I was looking for seriously light hubs.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pineapple hub*



TheRedMantra said:


> That thing is amazing! I want it! Who made it?


That is a Pineapple hub made by Clark-Kent, we have 3 of them. I laced one up using a full radial lacing and just got the picture of one using a twisted lacing. Might try that one next!
Jeff
First Flight Bikes


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

First Flight said:


> That is a Pineapple hub made by Clark-Kent, we have 3 of them. I laced one up using a full radial lacing and just got the picture of one using a twisted lacing. Might try that one next!
> Jeff
> First Flight Bikes


Now I remember, the double pull and side flanges were designed specifically for twist lacing.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Hmmm... man didn't realize my stuff was rare or retro...*



Will have to get some pics up in the near future.

List includes...

Nuke Proof Carbon Hubs (Atom Bombs) with Ti Spokes and Bonti Rims. (Look for this on Ebay soon.)
Nuke Proof Superflys with Spline Drive. (In use on the hardtail.)
Amp F-4 Carbon. (In use on the hardtail)
Machine Tech Front Hub (I've already had offers on this one... freaky) (In use on wife's bike)
Vetta Tri Shock Tublar Ti Saddle (and other Vetta saddles) (In use on dually and one in storage)
First Generation XTR pods. Magura Clamps. (In use on hardtail)
Second Generation XTR pods with precision Billet Clamps. (Storage)
Different Intergrated Bars/Ends - Generic Bahrma's, GT, Scott. (Two in use, two in storage)
Avid Tri-Align III's. (One in use on hardtail, One set in box - hehehe)
Hershey Longneck V's. (In use on wife's bike, another brake in storage)

Might be a few more hiding in the bottom of the box, but that's the crux of 'em.

Will have to get some pics up soon.

JmZ


----------



## rocketritch (Jan 6, 2004)

*Ive got some old stuff*

Here s some stuff I have laying around.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Pineapple hubs... mmmm.... got a mini review from a British MTB mag, MTB PRO May '95 it says:

"PINEAPPLE HUBS: I saw these first at Annaheim 1994 show and thought they looked incredible. Now, CAD are bringing in these fruity beauties. The idea is that yo can build a really strong triangulated, snowflake wheel. Your wheelbuilder will hate you though. "

RRP in the UK was: £120 front, £160 rear....

so there we go....

Djuc


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Dia Compe SS-5 levers*

and Straddle Rod


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ahhh, Magic Motorcycle....*

Actually those are Magic Motorcycle pre Cannondale purchase. And while they are cool as hell there's no point to riding them as chainrings are impossible to find.

What I'd love to see/have is a pair of the Magic Motorcycle wheels!!


----------



## ¶å©øß (Jan 12, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Actually those are Magic Motorcycle pre Cannondale purchase. And while they are cool as hell there's no point to riding them as chainrings are impossible to find.
> 
> What I'd love to see/have is a pair of the Magic Motorcycle wheels!!


Tell me more about this Magic wheel.....................................................................
Me curious.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Well they were kinda like the original Spinergy wheels except instead of carbon blades they were aluminum. Custom machined hubs and rims and used an ultra-compact custom cassette...I know the small cog was 9T and I think the largest was 18T.

Circa 1992??


----------



## grambo (Feb 2, 2004)

*Machine Tech Stem*

Here's my bike. I guess the rare parts are the frame, bar and fork. It's a Schwinn Project Underground with a Look Fournales fork and a Klein Stratum 90 bar.

My other rare parts include a Joe's similar to the attached pic, and an all black one like the black and blue one posted by DeeEight.

I've been looking for a Machine Tech stem like this for some time now... the other stems they made are kind of ugly.


----------



## Stunz (Jan 30, 2004)

*1989 Rock Shox*

Here is my 1989 RS1 (Rock Shox 1) that is still in us today!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

*Custom one off crank bros seat post*

Made sometime in the late 1980's?

Sinfully light



















Rest of my old stuff is old and almost used up!


----------



## grambo (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you mean Cook Bros?


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Indeed posted pre coffee. Friend had ity built, somehow its in the box here now. Well time to get a ride in before it pours. Then tomorrow maybe some sand dune riding =)


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*some XC Pro...*

I had these on an old Fisher SuperCaliber. Neon Yellow with a black top tube and a yellow zig-zag running down each side.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Critical Racing stem*

That Machine Tech stem reminded me of this Critical Racing stem I had on my Mantis


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Skullcrack. That is crazy as well, I don't know what.

The fisher SuperCaliber in Yellow with the zigzag was my first real bike, after years of beating the tar out of an 87 trek 800 frame & piles of similarly junk componentry. I remember picking it up, seeing the teal/chrome CR-7 (mantis xcr copy) next to it, & thinking the full aluminum was a substantial upgrade. There was a $200 RS-1 upgrade available, but I bought it rigid and put an order in for the new Mag 20's instead. They finally came in, and it was about 6 more months before I saw another suspension fork out there. Everyone saying "how stupid..." 

Check this out. Go to ebay right now, and type in Critical Racing...

And now I ride Mantis frames...


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Just for show, not for sale.*

For your enjoyment.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Its a Breeze.*

Catch a Breezer


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*The hub*

Carbon hub


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Your Great Grand Daddy's Machine*

This is not your father's bike


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

*TNT cranks*

TNT Performance Products HDS cranks Blue non-drive/Green drive/Polished spider.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

BobKreyole said:


> For your enjoyment.


I can remember wanting that frame so badly in '97. I met some guy out in CO riding one who raved about the ride quality.

One comes up on ebay every now and then...there was a brand new one last year. One day I'll pick one up.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Fork*

Check out the fork in the center.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Check out the fork in the center.

Cool, it would be an Amp Research F3 carbon I believe. I am riding an aluminum legged version on a Rock Lobbster single speed at the moment. Good fork. It worked out great for me as a slight compromise between suspension and rigid.

Great use of the gun rack by the way.


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bullseye cranks...*

Going strong since '87, even survived multiple heat/cool cycles to free a siezed pedal spindle.


----------



## CycleWorx (Feb 12, 2004)

*Brakes*

The box of stops








spread out








Near new Mag Lites








Speed Controllers


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Downhillers here to represent . . .*

Shimano Airlines DH Shifting System . . . . because there aren't air bottles big enough for a 25 mile xc ride!

Can't fault Shimano for lack of creativity . . . they bravely went where no component maker had gone before on this one . . . and probably never will again!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*XC guys are not to be out done on trick retro-shifting . . .*

Ever seen a set of these before? The shifter is an old Sachs twist shifter, but attached to these are the real beauty's:

"SAFE Products" manufactured Hydraulic Shifter Cables

Turn any shifter line into a hydraulic shift line. All that is needed is a short short run of cable on the shifter and derailer at each end which connects to the hydraulic cylinders. Very trick! When they weren't leaking fluid, they ran great, especially in the mud. They felt ultra smooth when working properly. At 200 bucks a line in the early 90's they were definately pricey way to click a derailer!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats really cool. They ahve something like that on the machinist website. Except I think they use the rapid fire type shifter.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Amp Research F3 carbon fork*

That fork can be had at a reasonable price if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*How reasonable? $50?*



BobKreyole said:


> That fork can be had at a reasonable price if anyone is interested.


If so I'd be interested.

I picked up 2 of them for $100 when they were discontinued; one broke and I got rid of the other when I changed frames. But they were great forks.


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

hehe.. SAFE rules. I still have the MBA issue where they review 'em.

Don't know how rare they are, but I have a set of the Syncros forged aluminum cranks. I'll just post a pic of my XC bike.. 1997 IF Deluxe, first year they went to 853. The aforementioned cranks, a Nuke Proof bombshell front hub, Avid Arch Supremes, white bro's Ti bar.. what I think is a pretty rare selle san marco seat.. I also have a Girvin Cross-Link Elite, one of the good ones with the Noleen coil-over. That's about it, I think. Oh yeah, also have one of the original Syncros hinged stems, but the hinge on the face is busted..


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hershey Racing cranks*

Some sweet machining on these...


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*more cnc machine magic . . .*

And the industry wonders why mtb sales have fallen off?! bring back the ano, cnc'd, neon, radical, old school excitement . . . a lost art form!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

*XC/Pro*










This was still in service until I converted to singlespeed. Now, it sits waiting.


----------



## Helix (Mar 6, 2004)

Those shifters are the best!


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

*TWP Levers*

These are a set of my TWP levers for Magura rim brakes. 
You can also see a Precision Billet clamp that you could use on the original XTR shifters. The original XTR shifter/ brake combo was screwed together. If you went to another brake lever (like Magura's) you could still use you shifters. Of couse Shimano pop-riveted them together ofter that so they could not be separated.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

LQQK said:


> These are a set of my TWP levers for Magura rim brakes.
> You can also see a Precision Billet clamp that you could use on the original XTR shifters. The original XTR shifter/ brake combo was screwed together. If you went to another brake lever (like Magura's) you could still use you shifters. Of couse Shimano pop-riveted them together ofter that so they could not be separated.


Very cool levers LQQk!

Always wanted to own a pair of those. I had the first magura version back in 94 right after Tomac started riding them. Use to get very strange looks riding them. Kind like the look you got riding discs in 95 or so - that great double take that was priceless.

Those TWP's a really nice! hope to have a set some day. I think one or two other companies also made a magura replacement lever - maybe kooka? can't remember.

-mtnwing


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

This old stuff is awesome! I would love to own some of these old parts that are tougher than a lot of today's parts!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... nice brakes  and a real rare hub 

ciao
flo


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... nice brakes  and a real rare hub
> 
> ciao
> flo


Uy yuy... That brake is soooooo... ahhhhhh.. Really, that's borderline pornography there... I'll probably get fired for looking at it at work...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Ive got one of those hubs. Ultralight and pretty rare. Its on a 560gram front wheel. Im a bit scared to use it. Mine is the updated version with the spacers over the axle. They are from around 95-96. If anyone is interested Id sell the wheel for cheap.


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

How much do you want for that Shimano airlines system?


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

Some very nice pics up there!

A few of mine:

Box levers - designed by Danny Sotello (Onza) in '97.










DT Hügi Titanium hubset - titanium axles and cassette body.










Morati crankset.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

floibex,
those are the bad-aßest brakes i have ever seen in my life.
i know this is a very long shot indeed...but any chance you might know anyone else with a set of those brakes? i am dying to try one out, and would be willing to trade stuff, too.
in the thoroughly unlikely case you have the slightest interest in either cash or a swap, email me at [email protected]. (remove the caps)


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes indeed, that just jumped to the number one spot in my "where the hell was I when that came out???" list.

That lever and the machine tech brakes on ebay at the moment are enough to make me want to go back to riding cantis, if purely for aesthetics.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

uphiller said:


> floibex,
> those are the bad-aßest brakes i have ever seen in my life.
> i know this is a very long shot indeed...but any chance you might know anyone else with a set of those brakes? i am dying to try one out, and would be willing to trade stuff, too.
> in the thoroughly unlikely case you have the slightest interest in either cash or a swap, email me at [email protected]. (remove the caps)


 happy you, they are for sale.

I'll forward this post to a friend, he will contact you..

ciao
flo

... to stay a little bit sleepless


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ohhhh ohhhh...I want tthem more....*

I need to complete my westpine collection... don't have the rear scissors brake.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

floibex,
don't taunt me like that! PLEASE just make sure your friend gets in contact with me! if i don't have get those brakes i will eat a pound of salt and die a horrible death! 
tim.
[email protected]
and if that doesn't work, [email protected]
(get rid of the numbers)


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

uphiller, don't do this! 
and if you do it, don't tell it to me  I will feel guilty 'till the end of my days 

maybe we should organize a "battle for brakes" at the us/canadian border, in the middle of lake superior when the ice had gone, on singelspeed driven watercrafts, gearing 0,5:2 ...

ciao
flo


----------



## el Turtlehead (Dec 31, 2003)

*I want one of those!!!*

I used to have one on my old Marble Peak that was stolen back in 95. God that was one beautiful piece, albeit flexy.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

got some Machine tech QR's, I now have, NOS Qr's, NOS Hubs front and rear, Brake levers, 2 sets of Canti's and 5 cable hangers.

I agree with D8, Machine Tech I would (and do) collect not even to put on a bike.

Has anybody got any McMahon stuff to show?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*someone else can go for the westpines...*

my offer was rejected and since the seller wants more than the wholesale was on the things brand new a decade ago (I was a westpine dealer), I'm not interested in 'em.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Hershey Racing*



SkullCrack said:


> Some sweet machining on these...


I have had a set of these Hershey cranks on one of my bikes for about 10 years, they have taken a lot of abuse and still look good. 
Also have various brakes and hubs on some of my bikes too. The guy that owned Hershey, Greg Gutierrez, was a friend from the LBS in So Cal whan I lived there. His background included bikes and tool-making, a good combination for someone in the CNC chi-chi business. He also did a lot of design and manufacturing work for other bike and component companies.

rick


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

What no caramba double barrell cranks?
I thought those were the single most trick a$$ part I ever seen.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*carumba double barrel*



thebronze said:


> What no caramba double barrell cranks?
> I thought those were the single most trick a$$ part I ever seen.


as you wish . . . just picked these up to go on my outland vpp!

-mtnwing


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

cha ching!
WTB
WTB
somebody sell me a pair!


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

thebronze said:


> What no caramba double barrell cranks?
> I thought those were the single most trick a$$ part I ever seen.


here you go.


----------



## Canuck Doc (Apr 20, 2004)

*Hey "TheBronze", I have two pair of Caramba Double Barrels if you are serious...*

I have a pair of red ones w/ silver spider and a blue pair with green spider (the red ones are only good for single ring, though, as the spider is off by a little bit - the blue and green ones are good for all three rings). Let me know if you are really interested in a pair, you can email me directly through here (or anyone else that has to have a pair!). I'd be interested in trades as well.

By the way, I'm an old-schooler in terms of being on this board - I was Big Daddy from way back in '99, but for some reason I cannot sign on anymore (new-fangled forums must've screwed things up for me!).


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

gpsser said:


> TNT Performance Products HDS cranks Blue non-drive/Green drive/Polished spider.


Was it always like that? Green ano (particularly the early stuff) was very unstable - and turned blue 

Not saying it all as of course - i have lots of green anno parts which are fine.

Noce to see all those cranks. I have a crank fetish - partic the magic motorcycles - works of art


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*you never call, you never write! I'm ano-fix lonely!*



Canuck Doc said:


> I have a pair of red ones w/ silver spider and a blue pair with green spider (the red ones are only good for single ring, though, as the spider is off by a little bit - the blue and green ones are good for all three rings). Let me know if you are really interested in a pair, you can email me directly through here (or anyone else that has to have a pair!). I'd be interested in trades as well.
> 
> By the way, I'm an old-schooler in terms of being on this board - I was Big Daddy from way back in '99, but for some reason I cannot sign on anymore (new-fangled forums must've screwed things up for me!).


Hey Canuck -

Please email me about them blue un's . Please please please!

TS1 (at) mountainbikes (d0t) net

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Very cool levers LQQk!
> 
> Always wanted to own a pair of those. I had the first magura version back in 94 right after Tomac started riding them. Use to get very strange looks riding them. Kind like the look you got riding discs in 95 or so - that great double take that was priceless.
> 
> ...


Maguras were around for a while before Tomac had them. I have I believe the 1st set that was officialy imported in to the UK - from about 91 or so. They're still on my bike. Would like a set of those TWPs though. They weigh a ton.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*old magura levers*



Crell said:


> Maguras were around for a while before Tomac had them. I have I believe the 1st set that was officialy imported in to the UK - from about 91 or so. They're still on my bike. Would like a set of those TWPs though. They weigh a ton.


Hi Crell,

Could you snap a picture of those old levers and post it? As I recall the levers were slightly different in shape in the first iteration. Haven't seen a pair in years. Mine got stolen along with my hardtail Raleigh a few years back.

Might you be open to a trade if I can find you a set of light weight levers like Kooka's or TWP's? email me . . .

-mtnwing
carbonbikes (at) mountainbikes (dot).net


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Hi Crell,
> 
> Could you snap a picture of those old levers and post it? As I recall the levers were slightly different in shape in the first iteration. Haven't seen a pair in years. Mine got stolen along with my hardtail Raleigh a few years back.
> 
> Might you be open to a trade if I can find you a set of light weight levers like Kooka's or TWP's? email me . . .


They're 4 finger monsters. I'm going to keep them. They're plastc - hideous things - but I like em


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

Crell said:


> They're 4 finger monsters. I'm going to keep them. They're plastc - hideous things - but I like em


....and you can see them here, along with some pics of my 89 Race

http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/album/sharerec.html?id=1E892354E20F3FFA8D1151698633AF34&locale=en_GB


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Unusual Machine Tech brakes?*

I have one pair of Machine Tech brakes that I haven't seen anywhere else before. As you can see they look a bit different from the "ordinary" Zero Flexes and look even more elegant. Without the slot in the middle it's also easier to adjust the brake-shoe. Maybe they are an earlier/older model? Was just wondering whether anybody else has a pair of these brakes or has some information about them.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Intense68 said:


> I have one pair of Machine Tech brakes that I haven't seen anywhere else before. As you can see they look a bit different from the "ordinary" Zero Flexes and look even more elegant. Without the slot in the middle it's also easier to adjust the brake-shoe. Maybe they are an earlier/older model? Was just wondering whether anybody else has a pair of these brakes or has some information about them.


The brake you have is the MachineTech ZeroFlex 2, which came out as I recall just before/ as Shimano's V-Brakes were coming out and which replaced the earlier ZeroFlex cantilever. They do look hot.
Tim


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

well they're not vintage really but there is a fair bit of blue here....

Ringlé SuperDuper-8 12mm thru-axle rear hub...

















Center row, second from top is one of my Kooka stems that has blue in it...









The blue rings are kooka (as are the red ones, gold ones, purple ones, some black and silver ones)...


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

That Ringle hub is as usual from Ringle before the sellout to Sun a work of art.

I like that splatter anodized Kooka stem. Ringle had some splatter parts on display at a show I saw in an old "Mountain Bike" magazine, to bad they never released anything in splatter.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ringle splatter*



erkan said:


> That Ringle hub is as usual from Ringle before the sellout to Sun a work of art.
> 
> I like that splatter anodized Kooka stem. Ringle had some splatter parts on display at a show I saw in an old "Mountain Bike" magazine, to bad they never released anything in splatter.


Ringle did release some splatter parts though very rare I think and you basically had to call and request them direct from Ringle back in the day. I had a set of Ringle hubs in turquoise with ano purple splatters. I special ordered them from Ringle. Unfortunately they were on a bike I had that got stolen.

-mtnwing


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I *need* some hi-rez images of Ringle splatter anodized parts!! 

Seriously I had no idea you could special order them. To bad they never released anything official either.

Damn,, turquoise hubs with purple splatter... is there a more perfect combination?!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

erkan said:


> I *need* some hi-rez images of Ringle splatter anodized parts!!
> 
> Seriously I had no idea you could special order them. To bad they never released anything official either.
> 
> Damn,, turquoise hubs with purple splatter... is there a more perfect combination?!


I'll have to dig and see if I can find an old picture of that bike. I've never seen another set other than the pair I had . . .

-mtnwing


----------



## Schtoojp (Mar 20, 2004)

*Whole bike?*

Don't have a pic, and it's in Australia while I'm here in Japan.

Bike that looks like the bike that Bob Kreyole (sp?) posted, that ancient one.

Excpet mine is bigger, still has blue paint on it and it still rides.

Nothing like an SS with back pedal brakes, and 28" rims. Don't ask about tubes, and tyres were an NOS item. Like 20 years old stock...

Can probably take a pic of a bike that's even older in the near future, prolly 100 years old if it's a day. Looks seriously like a rigid SS that might have bene made 15 years ago at a quick glance.

No cables, wide steel rims and other oddball stuff. I'll try to get a pic soon.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*a local swap meet find*

This is the first of 3 sets that I have bought recently. This being teh only set that have the original non cam type skewers.


----------



## cyclesoflife (Apr 4, 2004)

Is a WTB (modified) Zefal Solibloc pump that you can hide in your seat tube considered rare?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Parts is Parts*



Rumpfy said:


> We've got a nice well rounded bunch of 'official' threads with some amazing vintage. But, a fine rig is only as good as it's parts...so, what rare and unique part are you hiding in your closet?
> /tiogarevolverblack1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Not really in the closet but one off none the less
> ...


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

is that a black Yeti frame?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*No Yet a Yeti*



erkan said:


> is that a black Yeti frame?


The back of that bike looked kinda familiar eh? John Parker knew a good design when he saw one.....


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

*From the mba archives*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice spread of parts you posted there! 

On a related note, Ive got a Kinetic Psykolz hub (well, wheel) that Id like to get rid of. I can send pics if anyone is interested. Superlight. I think it weighs 550 grams complete.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

.... oh oh! nice 'n nifty hub  

and realy rare  

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (Feb 24, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Speaking of old weird hubs, what am I ever going to do with this???


cool, finally another guy having a clark kent pineapple- you don't have a rear hub - have you ?


----------



## ChrisC (May 20, 2004)

I don't have any pic's up yet, but I have:

Frame: Mid-90's Gary Fisher aluminum frame (1-1/4 headset) not sure the model, i bought it used.

Hubs: Machine Tech front and rear (power claw-green anodized)- 5 years and no problems with the rear

Rims: Mavic 222

Levers: Machine Tech Zero-flex levers (red)

Cranks: Race Face Turbine LP's with rings (red with black rings)

Tires: Michelin Wild Gripper XC's

Shocks: Rock Shox- Quadra 10's (i know they have no place on this bike but there are very few 1-1/4 parts in my area and they were cheap)

Skewers: Rasta Colored Salsa (red, green, gold)

It's hard enough to find all those parts most places, let alone on one bike.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Lebaron,
Yep, pineapples are pretty cool. I don't have a rear, and I gave up looking for one, so I sold the front too in a selling spree. Ach!

Tasshi, you have any extras?


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> well they're not vintage really but there is a fair bit of blue here....
> 
> Ringlé SuperDuper-8 12mm thru-axle rear hub...
> 
> ...


You need to see a doctor about that addiction!


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*addicton/*



Crell said:


> You need to see a doctor about that addiction!


2put it mildly but keeps one out of trouble.....


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

*Pineapple hub*

If anyone is interested in the pineapple hub, I have many of them laying around. Every color. My father designed and machined them. The hubs were marketed under Clark-Kent for a while before he started Royal Bicycle Works which did not stick around for that long. Anyway, send me an email if you are interested.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*back from the past...*

just stumbled upon this thread -- seeing as how it is 3+ years old i thought maybe some of you collector-types might want to add to it w/ any recent acquisitions... 

i've certainly got nothing worthy to show, but it's fun to see all this cool stuff (at least those pics that are still online 3 years later anyway).

man i wish i had been paying better attention "back in the day". :madman:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Brovedani anti-lock cantilevers

bought these ages ago but still not had the guts to try em :eekster:


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

patineto said:


>


mmmmmmmMagics, I loved those. A very nice find.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Great thread...who cares how old it is.

My rarest bit sits on my 1955 Peugeot Grande Tourisme...the rear d is a Simplex JUY 543 and if I need to replace it I found one here...

http://derbyking.com/Detail/?n=125

An NOS JUY 543 sold on ebay for 1382.00 back in 2001.

And the bike was free and runs perfectly.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*does a Noleen Cross-Link smart shock count?*

does a Noleen Cross-Link smart shock count?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

jad cranks. ti splined bb, hollow crankarms with bolted cover plate. pretty neat:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man this is one old thread!

Now I have 7 tension disks and more rare parts. 

Amazing what 3+ years of collecting will do.


----------



## retroyetirigid (Jul 10, 2007)

I have quite a collection of XT thumb shifters. 

Actually I have a fair amount of Shimano and Suntour high end stuff from '89-'93.

Also some Ringle, Nuke Proof, Answer and Cooks stuff from that period.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Does a modern, rare, bike-related part count? 
Moots Ti pencil cup given to me by the Moots rep at Interbike about 5-6 years ago. We were just chatting about riding and found out we grew up in the same area of Colorado. At the end of the conversation I asked if they were selling the Ti cup. He said no and that it was just for show. He said seeing as it was the last day of Interbike he'd let me have it. Grinning from ear to ear, I pulled out my wallet but he just waved his hand and said "It's your's." 
Best piece of shwag I ever received.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The picture doesn't do it justice - the WTB box (its 4 inches deep):


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice - the WTB box (its 4 inches deep)


4" deep, eh? And still wanting more (see signature) 

I wonder how many pm's and e-mails that little post generated.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ssmike said:


> 4" deep, eh? And still wanting more (see signature)
> 
> I wonder how many pm's and e-mails that little post generated.


Hey! It's not a box of Speedmasters, just a box of WTB, under the light dusting of rollercams are mainly spacers and brake pads


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

this is a great thread, my XT stuff looks like crap compared those these parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice - the WTB box (its 4 inches deep):


Box of junk.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice - the WTB box (its 4 inches deep):


nice. where are the old style RCs? Those are hard to find loose. I could use me a set.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice. where are the old style RCs? Those are hard to find loose. I could use me a set.


I am ashamed to even think about how much I paid for this one. I can almost justify it by thinking that it was NOS blah blah blah.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I am ashamed to even think about how much I paid for this one. I can almost justify it by thinking that it was NOS blah blah blah.


don't feel ashamed....in you business, that equals to about 4.5 seconds of work or picking up a phone call!!!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

some normal wtb stuff... 










ashok


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldnt call those mini-cams very normal. Very cool. Are they for sale? 

A bunch of WTB hoarders here. (maybe I'll have to break out my WTB 5 gallon bucket) :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> A bunch of WTB hoarders here. (maybe I'll have to break out my WTB 5 gallon bucket) :thumbsup:


Please do! I'm surprised it is only a 5 gallon bucket. I'd expect something the size of an oil barrel!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's a cool bucket.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMSIT!!!! Now I know why I can never find/buy WTB rollercams or anything with greaseguard for a decent price 'cause of y'all. SELFISH I say!!! While I'm at it, quit hogging all the cool rigid forks....It's criminal that I can't find a good price on an old Bontrager.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've posted this photo before elsewhere and while not as rare as most stuff on this thread, there are a few less-common items in this photo:

8 speed Suntour thumbies
1st generation Nuke Proof carbon hub
1 1/8 threaded XTR M-900 headset
Scott AT-2 LFx thermoplastic handlebar


----------



## Mike A (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how rare it is but it's old and I just picked it up. It's going on a Bontrager single speed, I guess it should go on an old specialized but..eh..I don't care.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Mike A said:


> I'm not sure how rare it is but it's old and I just picked it up. It's going on a Bontrager single speed, I guess it should go on an old specialized but..eh..I don't care.


you have mail.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I wouldnt call those mini-cams very normal. Very cool. Are they for sale?
> 
> A bunch of WTB hoarders here. (maybe I'll have to break out my WTB 5 gallon bucket) :thumbsup:


I prefer baggies myself (for that stay fresh feeling)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> I prefer baggies myself (for that stay fresh feeling)


Yum. Are those Suntour shifters on there? Neat!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I prefer baggies myself (for that stay fresh feeling)


I prefer my baggies to be in a bucket.  pic coming (although its shrunk a bit with a few recent builds)


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Yum. Are those Suntour shifters on there? Neat!


oh yea,
Those perches can take Shimano or Suntour shifters


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*A recent score....I saw a box... it was offered....all FREE*

I just picked this up the other day. I know they're all roller cams, and various associated parts. Looks like a couple generations of Suntour versions, but then there are also a couple of sets with no designations on them at all.

Any clues? I also notice that one of the cams has a different profile than the others. Anyone know what this is about?

BTW - I have ~100 sets of the brass rollers if anyone needs some... all NOS and NIB.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> I also notice that one of the cams has a different profile than the others. Anyone know what this is about?


Is the cam aluminum or steel?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Is the cam aluminum or steel?


Cams are steel, while the arms, of course, are Al.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Any clues? I also notice that one of the cams has a different profile than the others. Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> BTW - I have ~100 sets of the brass rollers if anyone needs some... all NOS and NIB.


The cam profiles should be similar - but some are probably wider cams than others. Sometimes a frame needed a wide cam because of wider spaced bosses. The *bump* on the cams is positioned so that the brake pads move to the rim quickly with minimal lever pull and then as you apply more lever pressure, the pressure to the rim increases at a greater rate. If you have cams that are sans *bump*, they are junk and pretty useless.

BTW, those rollers also are useful as rollers for old Bontrager or Yeti frames (or anything else with similar routing) that have top pull cable routing that require a roller to actuate a bottom pull derailleur).

Nice find.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*I saw a box... it was offered up...all FREE*

I just picked this up the other day. I know they're all roller cams, and various associated parts. Looks like a couple generations of Suntour versions, but then there are also a couple of sets with no designations on them at all.

Any clues? I also notice that one of the cams has a different profile than the others. Anyone know what this is about?

BTW - I have ~100 sets of the brass rollers if anyone needs some... all NOS and NIB.

Sorry for posting this twice.... I somehow put it in the middle of the thread the first time, rather the end.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

World Class hubs w/ titanium cassette body...


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: Just felt like bumping this thread because it was such a good one! Let's see some more


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Those caramba's were a bit to stiff along the length for the amount of metal around the spindle,especially since it was a tapering square spindle, that trys to split the crankarm as you tighten it,


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

hmmm, the entire first paged resembled a FS thread, haha.

nice stuff; I have a couple things that are kinda rare, but not really:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

FSX w/ XL Klein MC1 steerer. You can't see it but it's all attached to a 1st-gen Nukeproof hub...


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

critical .......:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Nuke Proof Twist Tight Skewers*

Back in the early 1990s, I purchased a set of these lovely Nuke Proof Twist Tight skewers for my custom Bridgestone MB-2. They then made their way to my Rhygin, and then disappeared (as did my CCM Tacks, a Shoei full face helmet for autocross and my high school band jacket). Since their disappearance, I have searched for a set to replace them without much luck (okay, I wasn't trying all that hard). Until now. I placed a Wanted ad over on RetroBike and got a response the very same day. I don't have these in my grubby little paws yet as they will be sent from Norway on Monday. They'll be going on my Rhygin, I think.

Anyway, I've never, ever seen another set of these on any bike.

View attachment 481116


View attachment 481117


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

misterdangerpants said:


> Anyway, I've never, ever seen another set of these on any bike.


I had a set on my bike and the back QR would always loosen. Not the greatest.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

uno-speedo said:


> I had a set on my bike and the back QR would always loosen. Not the greatest.


That's too bad. I had zero issues with the set I had and they kept both wheels snugly in place. I'm hoping this set does the same.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Campy blue anodized strata crankset (NOS)


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> well they're not vintage really but there is a fair bit of blue here....


Are any of those 27 tooth 58bcd granny gears?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have levers to go with the Critical Brakes.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of old parts....two sets of Sweetwing cranks 1995, one set of Cook Bros E-cranks 1996, the jumping pic is of a 1994 Specialized steel and alloy FSR and Lawill leader fork and was shot in 1996, there are probably more but I'm not looking at the photos right now so forgive me. Oh yeah, in the garage shot hanging right by the door is my first Mountain bike, a 1992 Raleigh Chill that I just got back after 17 years, COOL!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great thread...and not just because I started it years ago.

Early drop bar shifter mounts (and Potts LD stem)









Slightly newer WTB shifter mounts:









Grafton middle finger.









Fillet brazed Ross Shafer fork, WTB roller cams, earlier WTB brace.









Modified shifters mounted to Magura levers.









Early roller cam.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Not to mention the rare Steve Potts Type II with non-tapered crown.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice mods on that Potts.

I've been meaning to take some XC rc's and custom shape (lighten) them and then give them the mirror finish polish job.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Steve Potts Type II with non-tapered crown.


non-tapered crown?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> non-tapered crown?


I don't know how to describe it, it is a triangle, like on a Cunningham, not like the point of a fountain pen.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I don't know how to describe it, it is a triangle, like on a Cunningham, not like the point of a fountain pen.


ah, I know whatcha mean. I do think the typical Potts style scallop is a bit nicer looking than the one on my Cunningham.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

he's talking about this I think:



Here's the 'Ham with no radius to the scallop:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ooooh.


----------



## Seraph415 (Apr 7, 2004)

Marshall Willanholly said:


> Some sweet machining on these...


I actually have a Hershey Racing 110x5 spider on a pair of M952 167.5mm cranks. It looks just like the ones on the cranks in this picture.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure where these would fall, but this is about it for right now (Red Kooka Cranks w/ Black Spider)...










I had an old Answer Attack stem, Pink, 0 degree, 150mm stem. Can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I was hiding these ...




























... until I sold them on Ebay.


----------



## onetonoffun (Jun 18, 2004)

*Yeti 1" FTW*

From the Peoples Republic of Durango


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

*How's this for rare?*

A 24k Gold plated XTR gruppo?

I found this on my local craiglist. Story was it came off a show bike at Interbike in Vegas back in '93 or '94. The woman who sold it to me said her firend won a bike raffle and they ended up stripping off these parts and she'd been carrying them around since. Never used beyond mounting to the show bike!

Everything except the derailleurs and shifters, which were probably difficult to plate considering they probably couldn't be disassembled practically.

Also included a brand new Mavic wheelset with gold-plated spokes and nipples!

Alas, I fleabay'd them to a collector in San Diego:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

wow!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*How about*

I have these Topline cranks, Boone rings on my Bonty Race Lite. I think that they are fairly rare, no? Don't ride them much anymore, my kid has been using the bike more than me.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Does a modern, rare, bike-related part count?
> Moots Ti pencil cup given to me by the Moots rep at Interbike about 5-6 years ago. We were just chatting about riding and found out we grew up in the same area of Colorado. At the end of the conversation I asked if they were selling the Ti cup. He said no and that it was just for show. He said seeing as it was the last day of Interbike he'd let me have it. Grinning from ear to ear, I pulled out my wallet but he just waved his hand and said "It's your's."
> Best piece of shwag I ever received.


Very nice and tasteful


----------



## dvdgibson (Apr 26, 2008)

*retro parts*

I have an Interloc TL3 fork, from 1997, very expensive and rare.
Also, a variety of cranks I've owned. The purple one in the front is a Speed Tec Earthquake from Germany.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great thread to bring back to life.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, love the collection of cranks!


----------



## dvdgibson (Apr 26, 2008)

*stems*

Here's some more old stuff of mine (well, not the thomson stem).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its funny you had a thomson stem there... they're apparently vintage (the 25.4 bar clamp ones anyway) now as a local shop had two new ones in their $5 stem bin last week (where I found and subsequently bought them).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> Its funny you had a thomson stem there... they're apparently vintage (the 25.4 bar clamp ones anyway) now as a local shop had two new ones in their $5 stem bin last week (where I found and subsequently bought them).


Nice find! The seatposts count as under the "cutoff" at '95, but the stems are in the new century --they came out in 2000 methinks.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I posted this someplace else, but most of this is rare to me.
The FSA Orbit I have seen in Black but never this Blue.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Modified Phil?



Rumpfy said:


>


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> I posted this someplace else, but most of this is rare to me.
> The FSA Orbit I have seen in Black but never this Blue.


I've got two of the three Rasta Kooka chainrings, the red big ring left last month to Arizona on a tandem we sold.

Didn't realize folks were into the rasta look anymore.

PK


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

jeff said:


> Modified Phil?


 Nah Hi-E Hi Lo I believe.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had one of those Orbits in red. The lock collar sucked bigtime.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Bullseye:


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tim,

Where is the world do you come up with all your goodies? Please let me know next time you find another treasure and decide to pass it by... I'm sure I'll be interested

Thanks man,

-D-

p.s. Now I regret not swapping you for your Ibis beauty...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

LARRYJO said:


> The FSA Orbit I have seen in Black but never this Blue.


I have one in 'Patriot" colurs, red/silver/blue.


----------



## dvdgibson (Apr 26, 2008)

*bullseye*

Those Bullseye rings are nice. I only have the arms and BB.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bullseye/Durham Elliptical*


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Those elyptical rings had not entered my conscious state even once since 1998. How do they ride?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The Durham ring is closer to 30 years old. I'll let you know how it rides after I find a front derailleur that can handle it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Was out rummaging through the parts bins and thought I'd post up some photos.

The DX brakes aren't really rare but to find the matched set of levers (these are NOS) is uncommon as this generation of DX was marketed to serious BMX racers who only use rear brake. Was supposed to go on a project that I abandoned, but I can't part with them for some reason.

The red stuff is a Critical Racing stem and brakes and Tech Lite levers going on an appropriate frame shortly.

MRC Batwing in blue NOS with the box and instructions. MRC D-Cell and M-Arch with an extra brace and Real cartridge pads and some extra small parts. I've been hording these in hopes of finding a titanium McMahon Frame and composite fork. I know I'll need another M-arch if it ever happens...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> MRC Batwing in blue NOS with the box and instructions. MRC D-Cell and M-Arch with an extra brace and Real cartridge pads and some extra small parts. I've been hording these in hopes of finding a titanium McMahon Frame and composite fork. I know I'll need another M-arch if it ever happens...


Should have caught me a few years ago. Your size too!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I (thankfully!) haven't seen too many of these.....just imagine how much worse things would have been without the stress tabs!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I (thankfully!) haven't seen too many of these.....just imagine how much worse things would have been without the stress tabs!


Well.........what happened? Roof rack-garage?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Short version: high speed crash back in 1992.

Long version: I'll make a thread about it later today, maybe call it "Crashes and Causalities"


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Should have caught me a few years ago. Your size too!


 I know. That's exactly what I'm hoping to find. I actually bid on that one but came up short. I wish I could get a do over on that one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> I know. That's exactly what I'm hoping to find. I actually bid on that one but came up short. I wish I could get a do over on that one.


Next time email me! I'm pro BDBINs. Forget eBay fees.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a few parts that are probably considered rare, including a Tioga Tension Disc. I too, thought that they were cool, I have mine laced up to a SRAM 9.0sl hub (the only disc hub with the same spoke spacing) and used it on my single speed for a few years.

I also have a set of Bontrager made, rolled down 700c-26" Mavic MA40 rims laced to Dura Ace hubs and with a custom Dura Ace/ Deore XT 12/28 7 speed cassette that I ran on my early edition Merlin back in 1987. 

I have a set of these Magura brake levers also.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> The Durham ring is closer to 30 years old. I'll let you know how it rides after I find a front derailleur that can handle it.


At that time, Roger Durham was in the BMX market and not MTB, so front derailleurs weren't an issue.

That Yo Eddy fork is painful to see. Such a nice fork. Do post about it.



yo-Nate-y said:


> maybe call it "Crashes and Causalities"


You might mean "casualties". As far as the causalities...ummm, you crashed.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"At that time, Roger Durham was in the BMX market and not MTB, so front derailleurs weren't an issue."

I was joking, but I think the elliptical ring was intended more for road time trial use.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Was out rummaging through the parts bins and thought I'd post up some photos.
> 
> The DX brakes aren't really rare but to find the matched set of levers (these are NOS) is uncommon as this generation of DX was marketed to serious BMX racers who only use rear brake. Was supposed to go on a project that I abandoned, but I can't part with them for some reason.
> 
> ...


I noticed your stem had the bicycle engraved on it. We just sold a similar stem, it was lettered with Critical on it only.

Brings up another question, Paul rear der, some have decals, some are engraved, decal style early or late? Anyone know the cage specs to differentiate Long, Med, Short. Yes when time permits it is going up for sale, just want to know exactly what it is.

PK


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

pinguwin said:


> At that time, Roger Durham was in the BMX market and not MTB, so front derailleurs weren't an issue.
> 
> That Yo Eddy fork is painful to see. Such a nice fork. Do post about it.
> 
> You might mean "casualties". As far as the causalities...ummm, you crashed.


Ha! Nice catch!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*~1993 Campagnolo Record Headset*

But Threadless


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure how "rare", but it is the 1st time I have seen these since I built a 1990 Attitude at the shop I worked at back then.
Campagnolo Bullet "grip" shifters. They were cool at the time but the function was a little suspect.


----------



## flowboard (Oct 4, 2008)

cool


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> I was joking, but I think the elliptical ring was intended more for road time trial use.


And here's the Durham mtb one:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Now that's a relic, package and all. It's old enough that I bet if you asked Roger about them today, he wouldn't even remember doing them.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I talked to him about 5 or 6 years back and got an earful. They are the best!


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

At an undisclosed location. First, I have thinned the herd of bikes by about 4 over the last year. All hooks were full before then.








Now the tool area:








And finally, the parts storage:








Answers to two obvious questions: Yes, the wife is very forgiving. No, I will not be emptying all those banana boxes and photographing the contents.
The only private person I know who has more @#$% is Ed Braley. Ed, do a posting, amaze everyone!!

Just found out: if you go to my blog, you can click on any of the pics there. If you do they blow up to a larger image. If you click on the larger image, you get cross-hairs, and you can keep magnifying the image till all detail gets revealed.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Look like all roadies to me. Any MTB pics?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

proto2000 said:


> Look like all roadies to me. Any MTB pics?


camo, on the right


----------



## wingmanrob (Nov 21, 2010)

dvdgibson said:


> I have an Interloc TL3 fork, from 1997, very expensive and rare.
> Also, a variety of cranks I've owned. The purple one in the front is a Speed Tec Earthquake from Germany.


Sweeeeeet cranks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread to bring back to life.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Great thread to bring back to life.





Rumpfy said:


> Good thread to bring back to life.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7530849&postcount=195
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7898601&postcount=235

It's like groundhog day in here sometimes.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Here is something I haven't seen around. Moots Mounts. Designed to mount cantilevers on a frame w/o studs. I have some of the original aluminum type and some later plastic shells. They come with different radius on the shells and different band lengths to accommodate different frames and forks. I used them years ago and they work. They do scratch up the surface a bit.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Not sure how rare this Suntour derailleur is but it was in my drawer from long ago.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I just bought these. NOS Rockshox Mag air caps


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been riding this stuff since 1994:
Cook Bros. cranks with Suntour MicroDrive large chainring
Avid Tri-Align brakes with Paul's Love levers
XTR derailleurs
Hershey pulley wheels
Grip Shift SRT-600 8-speed shifters (I have a brand new set in the box)
RockShox Mag21 SL Ti forks
Syncros titanium seatpost
White Industries titanium axle hubs and bottom bracket

Bike is a Diamondback Axis TT.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Neat parts...but I wouldn't call any of it rare.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never seen another one of these....


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

e-Bay find, Ringle 1 1/4..






​


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Magura CX brakes?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

stan lee said:


> I've never seen another one of these....


That looks like a trials chain ring guard but I don't see how there is room for the rear tire. Is it something else?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

modifier said:


> That looks like a trials chain ring guard but I don't see how there is room for the rear tire. Is it something else?


Yeah- it's a Moots "rock sled" and the only thing not pictured is the clamp that fits around the downtube. There is a little gap that allows tire clearance but it is hard to tell from the photo. Kent also made an attachment in the early 80's that mounts onto your frame to carry your skis which would be cool to find.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

LMDS


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

that's one trick looking rear der.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Here are a few things that I made on the same theme back in the early eighties. 

The red guard is the second prototype. The first one was too thin and failed, and I guess was tossed. The aluminum version was the last attempt but I learned how to clear the chainrings going over stuff before I ever installed it.

The other things are pedal guards to bolt up to SR rat trap pedals that were popular in the day. They were to be used with toe clips and the allen screws were to allow you to flip the pedal over insert your foot. Guess I couldn't source any shorter ones.

Definitely rare since I made them and they are one of a kind. But might not fit with the theme of purchased parts made by others.


----------



## fido5150 (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's see if anybody recognizes these.
They were originally royal blue, but age and sunfading had turned them a pale gray. My buddy had them refinished and anodized black.
Not sure on the rarity (I don't see them come up for sale often), but they're a prime example of the early 90s CNC goodness.
I miss those days.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those are sweet.


----------



## fido5150 (Jul 30, 2011)

We have a winner.
(I guess that was easier than I thought).

This pair is one of two pairs that my buddy has. The other set is on his 1993 Mountain Goat Mudslinger, that he originally purchased in 1994, and had restored about a year ago. It's now repainted in team colors, and is a CNC technoweenie's wet dream, lol.

This pair in particular is going on a 1990 Diamond Back Axis that I'm currently in the process of getting back on the road.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

TraumaARNP said:


> View attachment 631665


I just found a set of those crank bolts, washers and dust caps...all NOS... sent them to a friend.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

STX headset and T-bone stem...oooo super rare!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

perfect for an antelope resto ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The GG BB is cool though.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

​


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Three Local Finds*

It's funny how something as mundane as tires becomes rare with age. These are the stories of three somewhat rare parts that sort of fell into my lap separately over the last few weeks.

A very good friend of mine bought his wife a 1983 Stumpjumper back in the day. It was pretty novel since they had both ridden extensively on European road bikes that had them hunched over and clinging to narrow bars. However, his wife fairly quickly complained about the increased rolling resistance, so he removed the knobby tires and hung them on a hook in the basement. After almost 30 years, the tires reappeared and my friend handed them to me.

















I was out on a ride a couple of weeks ago and came up behind this rider on a Bridgestone MB-1. The hubs on the bike didn't look like Deore XT because they had these large cylindrical shells. And then I noticed the rivets. I say, "wow, cool old hubs!" And he returns, "yes, but the bearings are totally shot!" So he is now riding on a minty set of original spec M730 hubs with 231 rims and I have the proper hubs with appropriate patina for a restoration. Charlie Cunningham has identified them as definitely his work based on the size of the rivets and the machine work to remove the bearing retainers.

























For the same restoration, I could really use an Edco Competition headset. Finding one on the local Craigslist was a total surprise. I guess you just never know.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet x 3


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool tires!!!

I am a tire freak. 

I have a nice variety of NOS tires - pair of Smoke Comps and a pair of Smoke Compe Lites, an UmmaGumma GC/S and an UG Storm Control, a pair of FJ Cousins, a Wonder Dawg and a Mud Dawg. Then a bunch of the same but far from NOS - all mounted and ridden.

Recently lost out on a pair of Fat Trax :madman: - not that I have anything to put them on ... yet. 

I'd like to have those Stumpjumper tires too - again nothing as of now on which they would be appropriate but tomorrow is another day! 


Rare parts in my possession? Well not so rare as much as somewhat desireable, I guess are the following:

A few Grafton items - full sets of black, silver and 3DV speed controllers; one pair of black Mag lites; silver Re-Entry levers; 3DV Speed Traps.

3 sets of TopLine cranks - 3DV of course.

TNT cranks (silver) attached to a Specialized Direct Drive Ti BB.

Grey ProLong/S Ti saddle - perforated (courtesy of Ameybrook)

Zoom Ned Overend Bar ends from Ned Overend himself (again courtesy of Ameybrook)

Three Specialized Future Shocks (2 with carbon lowers).

Virtually all but the NOS tires, the black Speed Controllers and the Speed Traps are mounted on the bikes I've posted since joining. 

Now I am on the lookout for more tires ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> I was out on a ride a couple of weeks ago and came up behind this rider on a Bridgestone MB-1. The hubs on the bike didn't look like Deore XT because they had these large cylindrical shells. And then I noticed the rivets. I say, "wow, cool old hubs!" And he returns, "yes, but the bearings are totally shot!" So he is now riding on a minty set of original spec M730 hubs with 231 rims and I have the proper hubs with appropriate patina for a restoration. Charlie Cunningham has identified them as definitely his work based on the size of the rivets and the machine work to remove the bearing retainers.


Crazy dumb luck on that wheelset. Man, what are the odds!? Way cool.



CCMDoc said:


> Cool tires!!!
> 
> I am a tire freak.
> 
> Now I am on the lookout for more tires ...


Seems like a lot of people are. Its those high wear items that people get nutty over. 
Brake pads, grips, and tires.

I'll have to get an updated pic of my tan wall tire collection (some great, some not so great).

In the mean time (with thanks to a fellow VRC'er for the Comp), I have a neat example of two end of the era T-Disks, and one very early Sugino.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Stays true longer than a spoked wheel!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll have to get an updated pic of my tan wall tire collection (some great, some not so great).
> 
> In the mean time (with thanks to a fellow VRC'er for the Comp), I have a neat example of two end of the era T-Disks, and one very early Sugino.


:eekster:

Nice "set" you have there 

In about a week I'll be getting another disc from a chap who is arriving from over the pond. I learned today that he is en route to NYC to pick up some NOS stuff including a NOS Tension Disc Pro. 

You NOS disc guys are good ... damn good ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Stays true longer than a spoked wheel!!


Its true right? Has to be, says right on the box!



CCMDoc said:


> :eekster:
> 
> Nice "set" you have there
> You NOS disc guys are good ... damn good ...


Only T-disk you can trust is a new one built from scratch.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Only T-disk you can trust is a new one built from scratch.


Good thing I like living on the edge!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Only T-disk you can trust is a new one built from scratch.


Of course if you REALLY cared about me, one of those NOS discs would find its way to me ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention the NOS in the original box Tioga Revolver cranks that will only find a use when I find a Litespeed Raleigh Tomac Sig


----------



## Root Beer (Mar 10, 2011)

Revcore MTB Pedals with Titanium Spindles (I've only seen one other pair of these besides an ad photo on the internet. Revcore is known for BMX so I don't think many of these MTB pedals exist)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I always dig these. Never seen them show up on a build posted on VRC. No that's not a TA ring:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I always dig these. Never seen them show up on a build posted on VRC. No that's not a TA ring:


You haven't seen DC's yeti thread


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I think if you like this thread you will like this one as well! Enjoy if you haven't seen it!

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/nos-vintage-bike-porn-801367.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DC doesn't count. Cool stuff just falls into his garage....

(see his thread above)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Of course if you REALLY cared about me, one of those NOS discs would find its way to me ...


I kinda want to see how this living on the edge thing plays out at k'ville.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> For the same restoration, I could really use an Edco Competition headset. Finding one on the local Craigslist was a total surprise. I guess you just never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff! I imagine the Edco headset will receive the custom Grease Guard drilling?

Apparently the folks at Edco liked the custom-drilled 1st gen headsets, as their 2nd gen Competition headset came right out of the box with the grease port..

BikePro.com / Buyer's Guide / Edco Headset


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Drilling the Edco for the Grease Guard treatment would certainly complete the Charlie touch!



Aemmer said:


> DC doesn't count. Cool stuff just falls into his garage..


Ha!

There's actually a fourth story, but no photo to go with it. About two months prior to crossing paths with the Cunningham wheels, at the very same spot in the road (+/-10 feet), I came upon a rider on an old Mongoose with a fillet-brazed Steve Potts Type II fork. As I later learned, the Mongoose frame was a John Tomac Signature that had been owned by a racer from the Boston area. The bike was set up for cruising around town and everything was spray painted black, with kickstand added.

So, yeah, I'm pretty much camped out along that road on any given weekend now.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I kinda want to see how this living on the edge thing plays out at k'ville.


:eekster:

I'll bring my own trauma kit. Hope you are ATLS certified. :skep:


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

CCMDoc said:


> In about a week I'll be getting another disc from a chap who is arriving from over the pond. I learned today that he is en route to NYC to pick up some NOS stuff including a NOS Tension Disc Comp.


:thumbsup: Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> :thumbsup: Look forward to meeting you.


The pleasure is mine - I'm even going to put on a fresh set of scrubs 

Let's hope the coming Nor'easter that is following on the heals of Sandy doesn't undo the repairs that are still underway.


----------



## Pierced (Apr 26, 2011)

Brand new Hayes 22 mm


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

We should have an NYC vintage meetup! Lots of rare items at Chez Pig!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> :eekster:
> 
> I'll bring my own trauma kit. Hope you are ATLS certified. :skep:


No, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

bushpig said:


> We should have an NYC vintage meetup! Lots of rare items at Chez Pig!


Sounds like a *GREAT* idea ... though I suspect your place is a lot like SCORES.

Plenty to look at and drool over but touch anything and your swimmin in the East River. :eekster:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> No, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night.


Bought another NOS somthing without the missus permission?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Bought another NOS somthing without the missus permission?


Haha! I have one of those cool missus' that doesn't regulate what bikes/parts come in or out of the garage. I self regulate pretty good. I think. :|


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure how rare these items are but they might be worth including --

Ballistic titanium bar ends - 2 pairs
Dean titanium seatpost 27.0
Machine Tech rear hub laced to a Mavic 238 rim
Marinovative Cheap Trick brakes - missing a few parts, but interesting.
Moots titanium quill stem 1x1/8, 120mm
Titec Hell Bent titanium riser bar
White Industries Limbo Spider - 2 of them


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

phoenixbikes said:


> Not sure how rare these items are but they might be worth including --
> 
> Ballistic titanium bar ends - 2 pairs
> Dean titanium seatpost 27.0
> ...


The list is better with pics.


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

*Profile Racing ring*

It had been a while since I had seen one of these, but I got lucky with a bike I bought that came with a bag of Kooka and Profle rings :thumbsup:


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

There's some nice stuff in this thread. The only thing I have left is an old ano blue ringle bottle cage.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

your forgetting one thing/bet you still have a roof over your head!there should also be a note stating what we as posters have invested in said RARE parts.most can be had if the $$$ is right.big $ is boss on fleabay & has all but eliminated the everyday user when it comes to "vintage" parts.want to sell that ringle cage?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

'02 NRS said:


> your forgetting one thing/bet you still have a roof over your head!there should also be a note stating what we as posters have invested in said RARE parts.most can be had if the $$$ is right.big $ is boss on fleabay & has all but eliminated the everyday user when it comes to "vintage" parts.want to sell that ringle cage?


True in every respect - but that's true of any "collectible". My father always said "something is worth only as much as someone else will pay for it" and the "Bay df E" is but one example.

There are always surprises for those who look in the right place at the right time...
Click this link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/mens-mountain-bike-%2425-822576.html


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I self regulate pretty good. I think. :|


So that's what the kids are calling it, eh?!


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

phoenixbikes said:


> Not sure how rare these items are but they might be worth including --
> 
> Ballistic titanium bar ends - 2 pairs
> Dean titanium seatpost 27.0
> ...


I'd be interested in seeing some pix as well.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Bottom of the bike parts box find from circa 1988, Deore 4 finger brake levers.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

'88 Deore 4 finger brake levers are rare?


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

I was possibly a bit too excited to score these parts for an NOS wheel build via eBay:


















Also have a set of VGC black/yellow Ringle Twisters skewers to complete the wheelset - although I'm thinking perhaps my White Industries hubs might make a better match for the rims.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Not necessarily rare but interesting ... to me ...* 

Tomorrow I'll try to take equally crappy pictures of some of the bikes and parts taht might be interesting as well as Grafton stuff to be posted in the appropriate thread :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

NOS tires are getting exceedingly rare - especially with Rumpfy buying them and skidding them into oblivion on its maiden voyage. You are him are like separated at birth.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> NOS tires are getting exceedingly rare - especially with Rumpfy buying them and skidding them into oblivion on its maiden voyage. You are him are like separated at birth.


My brotha from anotha mutha 

It's like the movie Twins.

Rumpfy's part is played by Danny DeVito ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> NOS tires are getting exceedingly rare - especially with Rumpfy buying them and skidding them into oblivion on its maiden voyage. You are him are like separated at birth.


I can still hear the popping sound from scooders brain when he saw the smoke coming off that tire


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> I can still hear the popping sound from scooders brain when he saw the smoke coming off that tire


Yeah! Gotta say that was one of the highlights of that ride. hahaha.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> I can still hear the popping sound from scooders brain when he saw the smoke coming off that tire


Well you know what they say about tires at the racetrack ...


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Klein MC1 quill stem*

I got this from a former Klein employee so it might be a one-off. It's rather plain looking but the quill is sized the same as an MC1 (1.25") so you could run drops on MC1 frames without adapters. It has a 26mm diameter stem-eye.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

holden said:


> I got this from a former Klein employee so it might be a one-off. It's rather plain looking but the quill is sized the same as an MC1 (1.25") so you could run drops on MC1 frames without adapters. It has a 26mm diameter stem-eye.


That's sweet! For me, it doesn't have enough reach or rise to run off road drops but it's awesome!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

the one above looks controltech-ish. does the bolt take an insert?

cx style









and there's another one floating around out there with 2 pinch bolts


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> *Not necessarily rare but interesting ... to me ...*
> Tomorrow I'll try to take equally crappy pictures of some of the bikes and parts taht might be interesting as well as Grafton stuff to be posted in the appropriate thread :thumbsup:


Thats some good tire stash. And of course the T-Disk collection is inspiring. You have more than I do now.....and I've been doing this for a long time. You got issues. 



CCMDoc said:


> It's like the movie Twins.
> Rumpfy's part is played by Danny DeVito ...


Thats....pretty much who I look like in real life actually. 



girlonbike said:


> NOS tires are getting exceedingly rare - especially with Rumpfy buying them and skidding them into oblivion on its maiden voyage. You are him are like separated at birth.





hollister said:


> I can still hear the popping sound from scooders brain when he saw the smoke coming off that tire


Cracks me up every time I think about it.  I have a white OnZa Porc to be sacrificed at K'Ville this year.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

hollister said:


> the one above looks controltech-ish. does the bolt take an insert?


Yes, good call, there is an insert. The quill is very Klein (domed top) but the stem portion is quite Control Tech-like with the single pinch bolt and there are machining and weld similarities. I imagine someone grafted the two examples for this part.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*What Am I Made Of?*

The metal bottom bracket spindle on the scale is the rarest, most exotic bike part I own.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> The metal bottom bracket spindle on the scale is the rarest, most exotic bike part I own.
> 
> View attachment 740720


Wow, that's light. Really really light. Beryllium is my best guess.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Rare in the box Morrow for my newly acquired 41' ish DX.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Or maybe a Magnesium alloy?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> The metal bottom bracket spindle on the scale is the rarest, most exotic bike part I own.
> 
> View attachment 740720


Magnesium. Who made it?

Don't think I'd exceed 20mph on rough terrain with that thing holding my cranks on...


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*found a package deal/ killer V900*

Ibis ti bars- pulstar hubs w/araya rm400 rims,m900 combos,ringle,post-bottle cage-front skewer,onza pedals.CL find $$$ too low to post.wheels are tru & bearings exc.all the stickers maybe a factory bike???


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Wow, that's light. Really really light. Beryllium is my best guess.


BNSS got it. The spindle is one of two that were made of beryllium in the mid-90s by an aerospace company at a manufactured cost of $1000 each. It weighs the same as magnesium but is far stiffer and stronger, and is a controlled material because of its importance to national defense.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

DoubleCentury said:


> BNSS got it. The spindle is one of two that were made of beryllium in the mid-90s by an aerospace company at a manufactured cost of $1000 each. It weighs the same as magnesium but is far stiffer and stronger, and is a controlled material because of its importance to national defense.


Cool...Spaceship parts!:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

PiasRoller said:


> Cool...Spaceship parts!:thumbsup:


Hard to find, heavily guarded!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> BNSS got it. The spindle is one of two that were made of beryllium in the mid-90s by an aerospace company at a manufactured cost of $1000 each. It weighs the same as magnesium but is far stiffer and stronger, and is a controlled material because of its importance to national defense.


It's also toxic and machinists bust be extremely careful when handling and maching it so as to not breath any dust.

Berylliosis


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> The metal bottom bracket spindle on the scale is the rarest, most exotic bike part I own.


That reminded me of this part I have. Yes, it's titanium. Yes, it's hollow in the center. No, I don't know why it's nutted.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

dr.welby said:


> That reminded me of this part I have. Yes, it's titanium. Yes, it's hollow in the center. No, I don't know why it's nutted.


It's a bontrager race lite bottom bracket, there was also a more conventional race version. Made by titec and shown n the 95/96 components catalog, it seems only a handful ever made it out of the factory


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> It's a bontrager race lite bottom bracket, there was also a more conventional race version. Made by titec and shown n the 95/96 components catalog, it seems only a handful ever made it out of the factory


DING! You win a prize! Didn't bother to save a set of cups, though.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Doesn't get much rarer than this, one of two that I know of*, the other was made by Ross at Salsa for Joe Breeze to use on his wacky experimental bike. 78 degree head tube, zero fork offset (meaning no trail), and almost no bar offset. Joe's was shorter, this one was probably rejected for putting the bars too high.



















*If anyone else has one or knows more about these I'd be interested in hearing about them.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Doesn't get much rarer than this, one of two that I know of*, the other was made by Ross at Salsa for Joe Breeze to use on his wacky experimental bike. 78 degree head tube, zero fork offset (meaning no trail), and almost no bar offset. Joe's was shorter, this one was probably rejected for putting the bars too high.


Neat stem. Joe's experimental bike still had trail though right? I think you'd need a 90 degree head angle and no offset.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


The Best posted picture of 2012 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Tandem stoker stem ?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

banks said:


> Tandem stoker stem ?


Nope. Same bike and stem as this pic


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

totally wacky


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Salsa ED?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Compact Kooka*








</a>







</a>


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*magura*



mtnwing said:


> Hi Crell,
> 
> Could you snap a picture of those old levers and post it? As I recall the levers were slightly different in shape in the first iteration. Haven't seen a pair in years. Mine got stolen along with my hardtail Raleigh a few years back.
> 
> ...


Do you know anything about these vintage hyros


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Neat stem. Joe's experimental bike still had trail though right? I think you'd need a 90 degree head angle and no offset.


You're right, there would be some trail. Not much, but not zero. It's funny, when talking to Joe about that bike he didn't seem to think it was a big deal, although in retrospect he was able to ride it on all of the trails he usually rode, so I guess it wasn't (after some practice at least).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Wacky Ti Saddle*

This saddle has more than just Ti rails; it has a Ti shell. I'm guessing it was made by Fizik based on the pad that has been glued on, and I kind of remember a product announcement. It's about 10 grams heavier than a vintage Flite Evolution with a carbon shell.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

That´s Gipiemme Pluma -saddle


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks! Mystery solved.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Manufacturer is Iscaselle, not Gipiemme.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

yepp, they are different... 








a little bit.

but my isca is welded. the gipiemme has rivets. so i'm not sure.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Talk about over engineered!*

This is a full mechanical disk brake made by Shimano 1980?


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I distinctly remember seeing a prototype pair of Machine Tech cranks back in the day. Must be a few kicking around somewhere!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Not Machine Tech, but almost as rare Sims Litening cranks. I had these as a regular Ebay search for years and this set finally came up for sale last summer. At first I thought they were the titanium ones because of the pressed and bolted on spider (in the BikePro catalog the spider and arm on the aluminum Litenings are one piece) but after comparing them closely to photos of the ti version and taking the same measurements as those shown in BikePro I found they are definitely the aluminum version. That's okay though, as they still look cool and weigh 100 grams less than the ti ones.

I don't think Sims made these for more than a year or two and not in any large quantity judging by how hard they are to find, even finding pictures of them is difficult.



















Edit to update the photo links.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

rare? kinda. overlooked? surely. cool? indeed.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

flyingcloud said:


> I distinctly remember seeing a prototype pair of Machine Tech cranks back in the day. Must be a few kicking around somewhere!


@MOMBAT.org! inside and outside via John Olsen.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Those look deadly on the ankles


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

First Flight said:


> @MOMBAT.org! inside and outside via John Olsen.


I believe them's the ones!


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

The only Cunningham I'll probably ever own...


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

IRD booster (in black, natch). can't be too many of those layin' around...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> The only Cunningham I'll probably ever own...


Oh my.....That resides in N. Co. ?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Oh my.....That resides in N. Co. ?


We had one of those on the wall in the service department when I worked at Lee's in the late 80's.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> We had one of those on the wall in the service department when I worked at Lee's in the late 80's.


I'll head down there and see if it still is.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

not sure about rarity, but I thought it was cool enough that I needed it:

Moots ti stem:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

First Flight said:


> @MOMBAT.org! inside and outside via John Olsen.


Wow I never actually believed those existed. I remember trying to order them from CBO when they used to put everything in those ads with the tiny font. They had the listed and I tried and tried but they kept telling me "soon, soon". Never happened so I assumed they were vaporware.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

John Olsen peruses this forum. Let me ping him just so he can check them out.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have this:


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

that crank that Jeff at MOMBAT posted was a Machine Tech crank (at least that's what Jeff thinks and I vaguely remember!). Machine Tech machined it and glued it together; I broke it. Sorry. Machine Tech got revenge on me by letting me ride one of their silent rear hubs, which would not engage if you slowly spun the cranks while coasting. A number of good face plants resulted, because the drive not engaging is a very bad thing on a Strange Bike with the pitch axis stability of a GB R1. I also broke a Magic crank, a Sweet Wings fabricated 4130 sheet crank (genius and beautiful- wish I still had it), and a Moravian fabricated titanium crank (pictures tomorrow). I wasn't very fast, but I was a good crank and rear hub tester.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I wasn't very fast, but I was a good crank and rear hub tester.


HAHA! That's really great, John. Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I also broke a Magic crank...


Been there, done that:


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*The first production hydraulic mountain bike brakes?*

Yes, kids, William Matthauser made very ingenius and usable hydraulic rim brakes for years before the European stuff came out. Late in his life, he lived near me in Anacortes, Washington, right on a main ride route, so I saw him quite often. He was a really good engineer, if not a great stylist! Here is a shot of one set that I have:


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Very Sad Crank*

Some of the most expensive cranks available were the lovely Moravia (?) cranks fabricated from sheet titanium, aledgedly in an old MIG parts factory in the Czech Republic. Super light, and strong enough for most riders. And no, this did NOT go up my calf, for which I am grateful. SGLTRK and Strangebike13: Sad crank breakers.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Figure 8 brakes*

Anybody remember these brakes? They worked pretty well, once you got them set up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Some of the most expensive cranks available were the lovely Moravia (?) cranks fabricated from sheet titanium, aledgedly in an old MIG parts factory in the Czech Republic. Super light, and strong enough for most riders. And no, this did NOT go up my calf, for which I am grateful.


Morati. Great title, John. "Very Sad Crank"

edit: how did you break that crank. Looks brand new.



StrangeBike13 said:


> Anybody remember these brakes? They worked pretty well, once you got them set up.


oooh.....3dv.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Very SAD cRANK*

GOB, as I remember, I only rode it twice. It broke on a very steep climb somewhere. Darned glad I didn't have to pay for it!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Anybody remember these brakes? They worked pretty well, once you got them set up.


They were by IRD right? I have an identical pair of the IRD ones that used the weird cam and aluminum tube that threaded on. Can't recall what they were called.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Figure 8 brakes*

No, Rock Crusher, there was no cam! The rollers are wrapped by that cable so that the cable crossed. It increased leverage and gave a non-linear pad movement, so if you set 'em up just right the pads would have some clearance, but a lot of leverage once the pads got to the rim. Very trick. I used the other set, and they worked pretty well.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

The ones with rollers are IRD Switchback, the ones with cam and aluminum tube are called IRD Widget.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

huelse said:


> The ones with rollers are IRD Switchback, the ones with cam and aluminum tube are called IRD Widget.


I thought I had a picture of Salsa Luma's cable set up but I can't find it. John does describe it perfectly but it's nice to have a visual connection as well.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, Huelse! That has been bugging me for a while. IRD made some innovative bits. Anybody have any of their really long cranks?


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I thought I had a picture of Salsa Luma's cable set up but I can't find it. John does describe it perfectly but it's nice to have a visual connection as well.


stolen from MOMBAT


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks Huelse. (For some stupid reason, I always forget about mombat.)


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Thanks, Huelse! That has been bugging me for a while. IRD made some innovative bits. Anybody have any of their really long cranks?


Those were Bullseye cranks in lengths between 190 and 225mm. But with "Interloc" decals on it.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Bontrager cutdown (reliable provenance)


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Hite Rite*

Picking these up with a grip of other vintage parts today. I know what the Hite Rite is but not sure what the other Mt. Tamer quad gear is, maybe someone can shed some light on that.

Gonna have some slingshots stems and bullmoose stamped specialized to i will post up see what every one thinks.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> Picking these up with a grip of other vintage parts today. I know what the Hite Rite is but not sure what the other Mt. Tamer quad gear is, maybe someone can shed some light on that.
> 
> Gonna have some slingshots stems and bullmoose stamped specialized to i will post up see what every one thinks.


The Mt Tamer quad allows you to use freewheel cogs as a 4th position inner chain ring for extra low gearing.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> The only Cunningham I'll probably ever own...


This thing isn't really doing me any good, so if you're a Cunningham completist and wanted to trade it for a Salsa fit stem, PM me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> This thing isn't really doing me any good, so if you're a Cunningham completist and wanted to trade it for a Salsa fit stem, PM me.


Neither, but I do need a fit stem for a MTB drop bar project..


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*WTB shifter mounts*

hard to find these days.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*Mafac bits*

short canti, long canti, lever


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

rockychrysler said:


> Bontrager cutdown (reliable provenance)


Specialized hubs on those MA40's? I used to love that shop. They had an old (new for the time) Tesch 101 for a long time taunting me in the very early 90's, luckily I was riding a Fuso that was even prettier.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

AKamp said:


> Specialized hubs on those MA40's? I used to love that shop. They had an old (new for the time) Tesch 101 for a long time taunting me in the very early 90's, luckily I was riding a Fuso that was even prettier.


Suntour sealed bearing.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Can anyone ID these brakes?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

sho220 said:


> Can anyone ID these brakes?


Not sure about the brakes but your springs are on the wrong side. I think they should wind tighter for spring, not open for spring. Just have to swap right for left and it should be good I think.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> Not sure about the brakes but your springs are on the wrong side. I think they should wind tighter for spring, not open for spring. Just have to swap right for left and it should be good I think.


ha...thanks for that. Fronts were fixed but unfortunately the backs are wound the same way...one is a little smaller so I guess the original was lost along the way...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rek Tek booster









NOS WTB NP Ti









More NOS stuff
Westpine








matching Paul's USA








Grafton hangers








Bullseye









DK Swag









Have a few pairs of these









NOS Suntour XC thumbies









Rek Tek Ti bar ends









DK Ti bar/stem combo









polished Ibis Ti


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I just signed up for this forum. I recently pulled my 88 Brodie Romax out of storage and need to get my posts up to put up some pics. It has a few cool rare parts.

Nice to meet Y'all,
Colin


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Some more Paul parts









FTW Stem


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The Paul's assortment is nice. And cool to see an ahead stem with a cable guide! Rad.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Yah, the stem actually is mounted onto a threaded fork with a brazed on extension ala Potts or Ibis

Ringle Trail Stem










Paragon Machine Works chainring


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn't say super rare, but I don't see this Ibis stem w/2 bolt very often:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

man that is a purdy stem!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not mine...unfortunately:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Turbo 200*

Don't know much about this item other than it was a show part. Never seen one before, looks like it would be a comfy mtb ride. Its listed as a vintage fixie part which I would interpret as track? Also the long post is 26.4??


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Its listed as a vintage fixie part which I would interpret as track?


I interpret that as trying to sell to people who spend a lot of money of bikes and pay a premium for vintage yet don't actually know that much about bikes.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*I said pardon*

start build'in


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

rismtb said:


> start build'in


wowza. thats a lot of dollars in cnc right there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

*Umma Gumma's*

NOS Umma Gumma's Ground Control/S Not too rare but cool nonetheless. Any other tire nut's out there?


----------



## tswitz1234 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Another set of Bontrager MA40 cutdowns with Bullseye hubs, Bontrager type 2 fork*















I have a pair of cutdown MA2 as well, all courtesy of the Cycle Connection folks in Santa Rosa around 1987.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> NOS Umma Gumma's Ground Control/S Not too rare but cool nonetheless. Any other tire nut's out there?
> View attachment 769524


Yeah I'm addicted to tires. Back a few pages (page 12 post 297) are just some of them but I have NOS Smoke Comp Lites, various Specialized UGs, skinwall Darts and Smokes, butterscotch Psychos among others.

Would like your UG GC tires though!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tswitz1234 said:


> I have a pair of cutdown MA2 as well, all courtesy of the Cycle Connection folks in Santa Rosa around 1987.


Cool. Maybe a thread with your bike and put your lurking days behind ya.


----------



## FurryCrew (Nov 21, 2012)

No exactly rare back in the day but in NOS condition today would be like hen's teeth I belive. Saw it in an auction and I just had to win them. I don't even have an era appropriate bike to put it on..../firstworldproblems


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I loved Ground Control S's, Extreme S's too!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I love shark fins!


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

1998 Rock Shox Boxxer Pro...

This was my dream fork back in the day.....here I am 14 or so years later finally able to afford 'em


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

how is that rare?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There were only a few thousands of them made.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice score on the fork. You outbid me.
It is a nice fork- don't let the naysayers here keep you down- they mostly ride those klunkers that don't have suspension or at least they did when they were much much younger. (I think they wish they had suspension on their klunker of choice because it's way easier on older bones.)
HA!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nobody said they weren't nice. It's just not rare.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> It's just not rare.


Or remotely vintage, retro, or classic


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Nobody said they weren't nice. It's just not rare.


Actually it is kind of rare. Do a search of the whole world for 98 Boxxer forks and you only come up with one or two. I did this search for the CT build.
They might have made 3000 or so and many of them were only used in pro racing and subsequently destroyed then discarded for the next newest model available to the pro rider. They also sold them in more than 20 countries so that makes the chances of finding one like this one in good condition relatively rare.
If they're not rare, find one for me in this kind of condition and I'll pay handsomely for it.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

ameybrook said:


> Or remotely vintage, retro, or classic


according to most available opinions, 97 is the last year for VRC bikes. 98 is close enough to be considered here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> according to most available opinions


lol.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> They also sold them in more than 20 countries


Exactly, they weren't rare and by comparison to just about everything shown in this thread, aren't today. Since this is a forum that celebrates the period of small-time garage tinkerers and innovators you would be smart to realize that what was intended and what is represented in the 16 pages of this thread are parts that were rare in their day.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Boy named SSue said:


> Exactly, they weren't rare and by comparison to just about everything shown in this thread, aren't today. Since this is a forum that celebrates the period of small-time garage tinkerers and innovators you would be smart to realize that what was intended and what is represented in the 16 pages of this thread are parts that were rare in their day.


I took your advice and read all 16 pages of this thread to get a better leg to stand on with this comment:
More than 50% of the stuff in this thread isn't rare by any means. Sure, some of this stuff easily qualifies as rare and some of it should be in a museum somewhere. Much of it is truly junk from back in the day. Anything Tioga made was 100% crap back then and now. As much as I like Ringle products, they were way overproduced and every LBS in the early 90's had half a dozen of their products in every conceivable color. Look under "vintage mountain bike parts" on ebay and you'll find more Ringle products than anything else. Machine Tech sold things that broke, Kookas were "Krackas" or "Kreakers", and Topline made BMX stuff that people adapted to MTB.
I get that this thread tried to celebrate innovation and the cool CNC stuff that was so prevalent in the 90's, but it also failed miserably with many horrible, poorly thought out and constructed bolt on parts that were so common in this era. 
When the new guy posts a Boxxer Pro with a 20mm thru axle and you say it's not even close to rare, it makes me wonder about you folks on here. Find another double clamp with a 20mm thru-axle that was made 25 years ago that made as big of a splash. Marzocchi was just getting into the market with some of the Bomber versions but there just wasn't anything else comparable to it.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the line in the sand would be suspension, riders forget most serious offroad bikes were fully rigid {besides springer seats} for the fist 10 years. www.Retro suspension site is what you want,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd say there are a lot of parts posted in this thread that aren't rare (then or now)...though a lot of it may be just as desirable now.

That Rock Shox Boxxer fork is not rare and not something really considered vintage, retro, or classic within this particular forum. Might be VRC to the DH forum guys.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> Find another double clamp with a 20mm thru-axle that was made 25 years ago that made as big of a splash. .


Nice math


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> I took your advice and read all 16 pages of this thread to get a better leg to stand on with this comment:
> More than 50% of the stuff in this thread isn't rare by any means. Sure, some of this stuff easily qualifies as rare and some of it should be in a museum somewhere. Much of it is truly junk from back in the day. Anything Tioga made was 100% crap back then and now. As much as I like Ringle products, they were way overproduced and every LBS in the early 90's had half a dozen of their products in every conceivable color. Look under "vintage mountain bike parts" on ebay and you'll find more Ringle products than anything else. Machine Tech sold things that broke, Kookas were "Krackas" or "Kreakers", and Topline made BMX stuff that people adapted to MTB.
> I get that this thread tried to celebrate innovation and the cool CNC stuff that was so prevalent in the 90's, but it also failed miserably with many horrible, poorly thought out and constructed bolt on parts that were so common in this era.
> When the new guy posts a Boxxer Pro with a 20mm thru axle and you say it's not even close to rare, it makes me wonder about you folks on here. Find another double clamp with a 20mm thru-axle that was made 25 years ago that made as big of a splash. Marzocchi was just getting into the market with some of the Bomber versions but there just wasn't anything else comparable to it.


What! I think Tioga is just as nice as control tech.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> What! I think Tioga is just as nice as control tech.


you trolls are hard to beat.

I messed up on the math. 15 years ago instead of 25. Either way it was a rare thing back in the day and is equally rare today. Obviously I can see you are all pro overseas manufacturing if you prefer Tioga (not made in the USA) vs. CT (obviously made in the USA). It's easy to see that many of you are biased towards the things that you personally collect and rightly so, because some of it is truly unique and worthwhile to collect, just like I collect USA made CT bikes and the new guy got his Boxxer Pro shocks after 15 years. These things are rare to us and thats really all that matters.
Maybe you all should actually ride the bikes that you collect instead of polishing them and telling all your friends that you have a new garage queen...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> you trolls are hard to beat.
> 
> I messed up on the math. 15 years ago instead of 25. Either way it was a rare thing back in the day and is equally rare today. Obviously I can see you are all pro overseas manufacturing if you prefer Tioga (not made in the USA) vs. CT (obviously made in the USA). It's easy to see that many of you are biased towards the things that you personally collect and rightly so, because some of it is truly unique and worthwhile to collect, just like I collect USA made CT bikes and the new guy got his Boxxer Pro shocks after 15 years. These things are rare to us and thats really all that matters.
> Maybe you all should actually ride the bikes that you collect instead of polishing them and telling all your friends that you have a new garage queen...


You assume so muuuchhhhh. We all ride our bikes, silly. However, you're right. I should polish my bikes more. They are so dirty!



zygote2k said:


> These things are rare to us and thats really all that matters.


And I believe you're wrong, it's not all that matters. Just being rare to the individual does not determine the rarity of the item itself from a group perspective.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> you trolls are hard to beat.
> 
> These things are rare to us and thats really all that matters.
> Maybe you all should actually ride the bikes that you collect instead of polishing them and telling all your friends that you have a new garage queen...


Wrong. This is the VRC forum, not the "post up crap I wanted when I was a kid but couldn't afford back then" forum. There is nothing rare about a mass produced and distributed downhill fork. The only DH fork I would even remotely consider VRC is a Marzocchi DH-3; handmade, scary as crap to ride, and a whopping 3 inches of travel. VRC is when your XC bike, DH bike, and Slalom bike were one in the same.

PS: Insulting widely respected members and moderators is not a good way to win an argument. Especially people like Rumphy and GOB....two members who are always encouraging people to get out and ride their vintage rigs just like they do.

Troll, meet the mirror. Mirror, troll.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> you trolls are hard to beat.
> Maybe you all should actually ride the bikes that you collect instead of polishing them and telling all your friends that you have a new garage queen...


LOL! Show up to Keyesville with that CT of yours. We'll have to make an exception for it to run in the vintage class of course....but I'm curious to see how it stacks up to my klunker garage queen that I never ride.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> We'll have to make an exception for it to run in the vintage class of course....


haha! That's right. It wouldn't technically even qualify for vintage.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Lots of old parts....two sets of Sweetwing cranks 1995, one set of Cook Bros E-cranks 1996, the jumping pic is of a 1994 Specialized steel and alloy FSR and Lawill leader fork and was shot in 1996, there are probably more but I'm not looking at the photos right now so forgive me. Oh yeah, in the garage shot hanging right by the door is my first Mountain bike, a 1992 Raleigh Chill that I just got back after 17 years, COOL!


The jump pic looks like the 2 minute loop at Memorial park in Houston from about 20 years ago. Sorry for the thread necro... Carry on.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

that single speed looks cool, the black bike is neat too, but the other one is a pure death trap. is that an AMP research fork instead of a Lawwill Leader?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL! Show up to Keyesville with that CT of yours. We'll have to make an exception for it to run in the vintage class of course....but I'm curious to see how it stacks up to my klunker garage queen that I never ride.





girlonbike said:


> haha! That's right. It wouldn't technically even qualify for vintage.


a little far from home for me. but if any of you are ever out here on the East Coast, feel free to look me up for a ride. if you like, I'll let you use one of the CT bikes for the day and then you can tell me if it's worthy of your gaze.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not really a VRC type as I didn't get into riding till around 1990, but I'll share what I got and you tell me if it's something folks in here would be interested by.

I saved two components that I liked and built up a modern dirt jump bike and inspite of what some would say they work phenominally well. I took it out on a trail ride last Sunday and the bike just flat rips.

I have an AMP research F4 80mm travel fork freshly refurbished by AMP, and a Tamer Pivot Plus suspension seat post.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> how is that rare?





girlonbike said:


> There were only a few thousands of them made.


I love forums!

You're busting my nuts for posting a clean set of Boxxer Pro's while a dude a couple pages back is posting tires!?!? Pure awesome!

Oh and show me another set that are available now.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

TAOS1 said:


> I love forums!
> 
> You're busting my nuts for posting a clean set of Boxxer Pro's while a dude a couple pages back is posting tires!?!? Pure awesome!
> 
> Oh and show me another set that are available now.


there is a reason people call VRC'ers retrogrouches but you are right. I bet there were thousands upon thousands of specialized Umma Gumma tires made. Hell there were probably thousands of white OnZa porcupines made but they are posted here.

Still the "get off my lawn" is strong in here. Thick skins are needed to play here, many have learned this the hard way. Plus if you have a look at the Dark times threads you will see that a lot of people consider mountain biking to have entered dark times around the time Paul Turner crafted that first RockShox RS1 so a newer boxxer = teh evils.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey! We're not grouchy, we're big boned!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Hey! We're not grouchy, we're big boned!


actually I think that retrogrouch is an inappropriate term anyways, Shiggy is a retrogrouch, drop bars, thumbies etc but on a newer bike, just resistant to accept the newer technologies. Hell I am the definition of retro grouch, no suspension, few gears. No you guys are more like halycon riders, loving the best of the old days, collecting that which you couldn't have when you wanted but not grouches. Although that probably makes most of you my age, since I still have parts from this era from old bikes, and old bikes, etc hanging around. So yeah your all grouches, just not retro grouches. Do you all have a name you refer to yourself as?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Ambivalent Luddite


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Bone head!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> there is a reason people call VRC'ers retrogrouches but you are right. I bet there were thousands upon thousands of specialized Umma Gumma tires made. Hell there were probably thousands of white OnZa porcupines made but they are posted here.
> 
> Still the "get off my lawn" is strong in here. Thick skins are needed to play here, many have learned this the hard way. Plus if you have a look at the Dark times threads you will see that a lot of people consider mountain biking to have entered dark times around the time Paul Turner crafted that first RockShox RS1 so a newer boxxer = teh evils.


Most of us have modern bikes in addition to the old ones we talk about here. We just don't talk about them here because they don't fit the focus forum.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

So I should read more and post less? Maybe someone could school me with the proper definition of "vintage, retro and/or classic" when it comes to MTB geekspeak?

I started on a rigid bike (actually went through 2) but after breaking forks, frames and bending spindles I was more than happy to make the leap to some springs.

So to me, buying and geeking on "vintage, retro and/or classic" full suspension rigs with sexy anno parts is a lot more interesting than a modified beach cruiser that my great uncle Jack used to ride out into the woods to harvest his crop.

As for thick skin and being new to a forum; This isn't my first rodeo, keep it coming....I'm kinky that way. 

And thanks for the welcome, I feel all warm inside


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd say there are a lot of parts posted in this thread that aren't rare (then or now)...though a lot of it may be just as desirable now.
> 
> That Rock Shox Boxxer fork is not rare and not something really considered vintage, retro, or classic within this particular forum. Might be VRC to the DH forum guys.


Your opinion is not the same as everyone else remember. I consider those forks VRC, and that model with the bosses for mounting brake posts is very rare.

We all have different views about old bikes, why bother spending your time internet-beating someone down because you don't agree with their definition of VRC? I think people who like Sligshots are insane, but also let them enjoy living in their fantasy world.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Most of us have modern bikes in addition to the old ones we talk about here. We just don't talk about them here because they don't fit the focus forum.


Wait you guys ride bikes too?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

They sure look like Gravity Research canti's to me.

There were a couple of similar designs around then though. Joe's brakes, Critical, etc.

BTW - Hello everyone!

(Post too short? pfft.)



sho220 said:


> Can anyone ID these brakes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rockcrusher said:


> Do you all have a name you refer to yourself as?


Assho!es.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Geez. Everyone chill out and have a beer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> They sure look like Gravity Research canti's to me.
> 
> There were a couple of similar designs around then though. Joe's brakes, Critical, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey stranger. How did you remember your password?!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I had it written on a slip of paper, which I had slipped into the bottom bracket of a controversial FS bike and sealed it up for safekeeping. 

I overhauled the BB this week, found the bike wanting, and came over to ***** about it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hhhaaa haaaa haaa. You made my day. I've missed you. I hope you're well. You have my email.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Baulz said:


> Your opinion is not the same as everyone else remember. I consider those forks VRC, and that model with the bosses for mounting brake posts is very rare.
> 
> We all have different views about old bikes, why bother spending your time internet-beating someone down because you don't agree with their definition of VRC? I think people who like Sligshots are insane, but also let them enjoy living in their fantasy world.


Granted, my opinion is not. 
Defining that fork as 'VRC' is debatable. Depends on where its being posted....in a vintage retro classic mtb forum, its not really that vintage (compared to the vast majority of the bikes, parts, opinions, and subjects discussed here).

This specific thread is about rare parts. I don't personally think that fork is VRC...or rare. Its reasonably accurate to assume the majority of other users of this forum will agree.

I like Slingshots and riding them. I get sh!t all the time for it. I'm not posting one in this thread because its not rare. I can say my 92 Sling is a 1 of 18 produced for the pro riders that season...the paint is a little different. Still not rare. White OnZa Porcs....desirable. Not rare.

Here's a picture of a Showa made Tioga Aviator fork that used to belong to John Tomac (lawyer tabs shaved off and all). Not many made, not sold to the public, and owned/used by Tomac. Its on the front of my (roughly) 1 of 60 Tomac Ti/Carbon Sig Raleigh. I'd say this is closer to being rare.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Baulz said:


> I think people who like Sligshots are insane, but also let them enjoy living in their fantasy world.




What!? I love Slingshots..... not that I own one, but I've got my eyes open. I fully intend to enter that fantasy world someday.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> What!? I love Slingshots..... not that I own one, but I've got my eyes open. I fully intend to enter that fantasy world someday.


Dude, check our local CL. Should be your size.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't *personally* think that fork is VRC...or rare. Its reasonably accurate to *assume* the majority of other users of this forum will agree.


When you assume you make an ass of u...

You don't like the fork, ignore it and move on. Let the people that want to enjoy seeing it do so. It doesn't take long to remember why I rarely look at mtbr anymore.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Here's a picture of a Showa made Tioga Aviator fork that used to belong to John Tomac (lawyer tabs shaved off and all). Not many made, not sold to the public, and owned/used by Tomac. Its on the front of my (roughly) 1 of 60 Tomac Ti/Carbon Sig Raleigh. I'd say this is closer to being rare.


I've seen these (in pictures, never in person) both with and without the silver and black "leg bands". 
Can you give me some insight on their purpose?


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Nobody cares about my AMP's [WHINE=Jon Richard]sulk[/WHINE]


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

By Rumpfys classification, my CT bike is "Rare" because there were less than 100 made and I happen to own at least 4 of them. It also fits into the "vintage" category because it's in the allotted time period of 0ad to 1997ad that defines the category.

Thanks Rumpfy for letting me join the club.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> By Rumpfys classification, my CT bike is "Rare" because there were less than 100 made and I happen to own at least 4 of them.


"At least" 4? What? You're not certain? Isn't is cool when you have such a collection that you're no longer sure what you've got!

Grumps


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

zygote2k said:


> By Rumpfys classification, my CT bike is "Rare" because there were less than 100 made and I happen to own at least 4 of them. It also fits into the "vintage" category because it's in the allotted time period of 0ad to 1997ad that defines the category.
> 
> Thanks Rumpfy for letting me join the club.


If I say I like it and give you the validation you so obviously and desperately crave, will you shut up about your crapsicle? LMK, Thx.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

StanleyButterfly said:


> If I say I like it and give you the validation you so obviously and desperately crave, will you shut up about your crapsicle? LMK, Thx.


Hey Butterfly- come out of the closet and admit that you really do like it.


----------



## jm626 (Nov 12, 2012)

What cranks are those on the last bike? Morati Ti? Nice looking ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I've seen these (in pictures, never in person) both with and without the silver and black "leg bands".
> Can you give me some insight on their purpose?


Compression knobs up top, rebound down low (IIRC). Fork doesn't feel any better or worse than a Mag20/21.



zygote2k said:


> By Rumpfys classification, my CT bike is "Rare" because there were less than 100 made and I happen to own at least 4 of them. It also fits into the "vintage" category because it's in the allotted time period of 0ad to 1997ad that defines the category.
> Thanks Rumpfy for letting me join the club.


Still doesn't mean its a great bike. Actually, I never really had issue with the CT itself. So far I'm finding that people who own them are pretty weird and argue funny. 



StanleyButterfly said:


> If I say I like it and give you the validation you so obviously and desperately crave, will you shut up about your crapsicle? LMK, Thx.


LOL!


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the dbag neg rep you coward, washmachineman NL

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=599497

You'll get yours.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Rumpfy.
I actually don't think the CT is the greatest bike, just a really cool one with some interesting history and that it's extremely comfortable to ride.


----------



## btrutta (Oct 18, 2005)

Old king headset thats been sitting on my desk for about 20 years. Its purple, pre laser etch cups and its for an evolution 1 1/4 size. Its never been on a bike. Bought it to go on a Yeti I had a long time ago and some dirtbag stole that bike before I put this on it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know who made this Ti stem, but a lot of effort went into it. It might be an industry sample. The quill bolt is hidden down low like a ControlTech or Zoom stem. There is a carbon fiber insert glued inside the quill to stiffen it up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Compression knobs up top, rebound down low (IIRC). Fork doesn't feel any better or worse than a Mag20/21.


Are there really any compression or rebound adjusters on that fork?? Might be compression at the top, but that version does not have adjustable rebound. As for the "leg bands", the fork is air sprung and those adjust the air volume which controls the spring curve. Fork too progressive? Increase air volume and vice versa.

And I'm also pretty sure Tomac was the only one to shave off his lawyer tabs.  Most everybody did that back when those first came to be as they were so awful when you were used to not having them. I still shave them off on all my modern forks as well. It's a lost art now. 

Oh, and Control Tech full suspension rules. Best bike ever made.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It's a lost art now.


LOL!

Kids these days, can only operate a smart phone not a Dremel.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> LOL!
> 
> Kids these days, can only operate a smart phone not a Dremel.


There's gotta be an app for that!!

I like to use a flat file. Takes a little longer, but much cleaner.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Isn't it an Ibis stem? I'm not sure they ever did carbon inserts, but the finish and design look like an Ibis stem to me.



DoubleCentury said:


> I don't know who made this Ti stem, but a lot of effort went into it. It might be an industry sample. The quill bolt is hidden down low like a ControlTech or Zoom stem. There is a carbon fiber insert glued inside the quill to stiffen it up.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Jak0zilla said:


> Isn't it an Ibis stem? I'm not sure they ever did carbon inserts, but the finish and design look like an Ibis stem to me.


Same buried handlebar clamp bolt, but the clamp itself is not barrel shaped.


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

I kick myself for giving a pair of those bull horns away, those are tasty


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

those Cucamonga cranks are possibly the craziset ive ever seen awesome


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

those were the hubs i drooled over when i was a kid, so tasty


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally forgot about the slingshot frames, so wierd. what is the tension on the cable?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> And I'm also pretty sure Tomac was the only one to shave off his lawyer tabs.  Most everybody did that back when those first came to be as they were so awful when you were used to not having them. I still shave them off on all my modern forks as well. It's a lost art now.
> 
> Oh, and Control Tech full suspension rules. Best bike ever made.


Whew! Thank gawd you're right all the time. Almost all the time.


----------



## bikeNwrx (Dec 8, 2005)

I love the Machine Tech stuff too! Looking to trade some Zeroflex cantis to make a set, I have 1 silver and 1 black and would trade for the other to make a set.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

What are "Lawyer Tabs"?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Lawyer tabs are a bit of extra metal on the fork drop out that holds the wheel in the drops if the quick release skewer comes loose. Most racers would file or sand them flat to save time in unscrewing QR say 4,5, complete revolutions when changing a flat. They are really are a face saver if your QR gets knocked open. I paid the price with a nasty injury.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate them. I just filed some off a new Surley crosscheck fork last week. Hadn't done that in a several years!


----------



## bikeNwrx (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice! I have the matching Safe hydraulic hose guides the mounted to cable stops. I used them to run the Magura HS11's on my San Andreas back in the day.



mtnwing said:


> Ever seen a set of these before? The shifter is an old Sachs twist shifter, but attached to these are the real beauty's:
> 
> "SAFE Products" manufactured Hydraulic Shifter Cables
> 
> Turn any shifter line into a hydraulic shift line. All that is needed is a short short run of cable on the shifter and derailer at each end which connects to the hydraulic cylinders. Very trick! When they weren't leaking fluid, they ran great, especially in the mud. They felt ultra smooth when working properly. At 200 bucks a line in the early 90's they were definately pricey way to click a derailer!


----------



## Higher Power (Mar 12, 2013)

...


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

*Early 90's White industries hubs*







Not sure rare how these babies are but im thinking rare enought to post here. Pretty crappy picture my bad. and now im going to polish them. I have the front one as well, but figured on crappy picture is enough


----------



## jabobrich (Mar 27, 2013)

*Girvin Vector 2 on a 91 M700*









I found this beauty at a local vintage store and set about getting it rebuilt to riding conditions and it worked out great. I am new to this forum and this is my first post here because this is the first bike I have owned I felt was worth sharing.

The bike is a 1991 Cannondale M700, the front fork is a Girvin Vector 2. I replaced the elastometers with the proper springs with the help of a bike shop out in Colorado that had parts for these forks(plus some pretty cool vintage mountain bikes on their site also) vectortworeplace this is their website if you're interested.









When I took to my local bike shop for the mechanic to look at his first words were "this is alot of crazy here". I took it as a compliment. Since then it has been fully restored and is ridden fairly regularly as a commuter/recreational bike.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cool bike! Check the seat/chain stay for cracks regularly if you take it off road. Warrantied many of these back in the day. If yours has survived this long it's probably going to be fine. Again, cool bike!


----------



## jabobrich (Mar 27, 2013)

THanks! I don't do much offroad riding on this bike but i will definitely keep an eye on those.


----------



## shodog (Mar 20, 2013)

*Boxxer Pro*



TAOS1 said:


> 1998 Rock Shox Boxxer Pro...
> 
> This was my dream fork back in the day.....here I am 14 or so years later finally able to afford 'em


Very cool, I'm running a set of those on my Enduro. I got mine as a warranty replacement for some Judy DH's I broke ina race at Squaw Valley Ca


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Getting back to stuff that is truly rare, how about some prototype Avid Tri-Align brakes? No deburring, no anodizing, and some subtle differences in the machine work. The clean parts on the left are production versions for comparison.









































And what about a Star headset, which has to have the lowest stack height of all time at only 18mm?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A brand new 1" Rebound fork that I got from Rick the owner of Wheelsmith in Palo Alto when I was working there in 1998 or bouts..


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC, that is a baller headset. When was it made?


Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The Star headset is not super old. I first saw a threaded model in 1999, but it might have been developed earlier. There are 38 loose ball per cup, so it's not so user friendly.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

some 3dv stuff:

NOS Ringle Cages







NOS Control Tech Control Stix







NOS Chris King Headset







New (not NOS) Chris King Hubs from a recent limited run







NOS Answer Hyperlite







...and Paul Brakes (used, with NOS moon units)


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

I've got a small pile of parts that are definitely retro (still using my xc pro thumbies in the woods) and a few rare oddities courtesy of 2 summers working in a LBS in the mid 90's-

Magura HS 33 Silverlines on my fathers 93' Cdale M700, complete w/1.25" Tange threaded Ti headset (found at bike shop that had a complete Campi Record OR group under glass). Nothing unique about the frame other than that it's survived years of pounding under my father. 

4 bolt disc Coda Hugi hub, now retired with a cracked flange after countless miles in the woods and later on the road.

Most of a Joe's rear derailleur, missing the mounting and original barrel adjuster bolts.

20 year Chris King 1.25" threadless headset that gained it's oddity status (to me at least) that was at times was converted to a Devolution for use with a Girvin Carbon Crosslink smart fork or with a Manitou 4 (Gripnut conversion). Both forks are long gone from my fleet but are still in service with those who bought em. Somewhere I have a Girvin Vector II with a twisted leg...

Cook Bro's F series crank with a rounded over taper and a spare spider.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> And what about a Star headset, which has to have the lowest stack height of all time at only 18mm?


Cane Creek AER is the same...12mm lower cup, 6.2mm upper cup.
Not vintage in any way shape or form though.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Love the Rebound fork. Was trying to remember the name of that thing a few weeks back.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Forks have gained a ton and more of torsional rigidity since those days, but the Rebound fork still seems like a viable concept, in functionality if not in marketability. Wonder how it'd be with modern materials, more travel, and an up to date shock.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

I hate it when this thread grows cold...









of arguable rarity, but indeed less common.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Carbonio disc hubs... new in the box.



















Race Face SL100 carbon crank... prototype that I received from the designer and builder (who is also my neighbour).










Arvon LD stem... after nearly 30 years we still build these.










I had some Dynamic Composites carbon clincher blanks from 1998 here but they went back to the shop to be drilled and given eyelets... we are looking at putting these back into production.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, sixty fiver. Keep on truckin'. LD stem in chrome! I like those cranks. Can't imagine they would last long.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Sorry, sixty fiver. Keep on truckin'. LD stem in chrome! I like those cranks. Can't imagine they would last long.


Nothing to be sorry about.

Those cranks are the same model as what I have on my RM Blizzard and those have been taking a pounding for a long time... besides being designed to be lighter and stiffer than the Race Face forged cranks they also have to be tested to the point of destruction.

The alloy casting for the arms looks skeletal (and is hollow) when there is no carbon insert... I have seen the blanks and will probably have those here to ogle too.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I would guess a wheelset like this is rare these days because so many of them were put to good use back in the hay day.

Sturmey Archer SAR 3's w/gold rims (rear is faded) purchased at Fat Tire Trading Post way back when.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my...I built hundreds of those wheels!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

It is not a whistle.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

My bottle opener died quickly. There was also a wind chime


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

```

```
I've got a set of caramba foible barrel cranks that I still use on my primary bike. Ill try to upload some pics.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Those Caramba cranks are rare because most of them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rock Lobster stem*

Paul pulled out all the stops to recreate a 1980's stem for my 1989 CX bike. He used 80's materials and even found an original decal. The stem is un-filed fillet brazed just like my frame. Here is a pic of Paul and my bike, can't wait to get the stem on.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Sixty Fiver said:


> Nothing to be sorry about.
> 
> Those cranks are the same model as what I have on my RM Blizzard and those have been taking a pounding for a long time... besides being designed to be lighter and stiffer than the Race Face forged cranks they also have to be tested to the point of destruction.
> 
> The alloy casting for the arms looks skeletal (and is hollow) when there is no carbon insert... I have seen the blanks and will probably have those here to ogle too.


Are those any different than the Next LP cranks? The woven carbon is a decal for show - the actual carbon core is a different piece and not woven.


----------



## Dajerseyrat (Oct 23, 2013)

Im not sure if this is appropriate for this thread but how about a mid 90's F400 with Spin Rims? I have had these almost 20 years and only have seen 2 other sets on the trails.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty damn cool. 


shawnw said:


> Paul pulled out all the stops to recreate a 1980's stem for my 1989 CX bike. He used 80's materials and even found an original decal. The stem is un-filed fillet brazed just like my frame. Here is a pic of Paul and my bike, can't wait to get the stem on.
> View attachment 840978
> View attachment 840979
> View attachment 840980
> View attachment 840981


----------



## nowhere-man (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah man, that's one cool bike.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

This thread hasn't seen any action in a while and I don't think I've ever posted these before, so without further ado...

Got this stem from a fellow VRC member. I don't think we ever decided who made it, maybe a Precision prototype?










This isn't exactly a "part", but still rare being 1 of 1. This is the artist's proof of the silk screen art for a Mantis t-shirt. See if you can translate the story it's depicting.










WTB Specialized Team Issue saddle in Umma Gumma and perforated, not too many of these around.


















and I'll close with this pile of crap (not mine unfortunately):


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen a Sugino 846 stem that looked at least similar (don't recall if it had the curve to it) at a local shop. Very rare apparently.

This is the only thing "846" I could pull up with an image search:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Also on Ned's Sugino disc


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

-Anomie- said:


> This isn't exactly a "part", but still rare being 1 of 1. This is the artist's proof of the silk screen art for a Mantis t-shirt. See if you can translate the story it's depicting.


Aw man! I used to have one of those shirts - I loved that shirt!


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Still riding that seat on my commuter. Probably my favorite ever. It is not in good shape.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> This thread hasn't seen any action in a while and I don't think I've ever posted these before, so without further ado...
> 
> Got this stem from a fellow VRC member. I don't think we ever decided who made it, maybe a Precision prototype?


That might be a Kooka. I have one that looks very much like yours. Since about '94 I've been missing the little wedge that clamped it onto the steerer tube and it's been sitting in a box ever since.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Many probably already saw these on flea bay, but I thought I'd post them here for posterity. You don't see these every day&#8230; and apparently they "turn a mtn bike into a road bike"


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

classen said:


> Many probably already saw these on flea bay, but I thought I'd post them here for posterity. You don't see these every day&#8230; and apparently they "turn a mtn bike into a road bike"


$1000us! Holy Smokes! That is crazy!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Plus another $1000 to have them correctly installed and adjusted at your LBS!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Custom WTB Titanium Handlebar*

These WTB titanium handlebars were one of three custom ordered with a whooping 26" width, seven degree bends, 1/16" wall thickness, with a weight of 320 grams. This has Halaburt-spec all over it.

Can anyone figure out what they were intended for?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are a few things you don't see every day. The top pull bolt-on xt derailleurs were especially hard to find.

The Adventure Components crankset is not a common item either. Rings are 19/29/46. The 19t granny ring is a 
one-off prototype.

The last picture is a set of IRD 5-10 Cantilever Brakes. Haven't seen another set anywhere, ever.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

phoenixbikes said:


> Here are a few things you don't see every day. The top pull bolt-on xt derailleurs were especially hard to find.
> 
> .


That answers a question for me...I have one of those modified to fit on a clamp for a Manitou...always wondered about it.

Steve


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

NOS Control Tech Cantilevers.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been on a purple binge lately. Wish I hadn't let these IRD Widget Brakes go. The Moots Titanium Stem was a lucky find for the $35 I paid!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Ti Project Two.










Found _another_ NOS one <yawn>


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice! A buddy of mine gave me a set of those, sans instructions. I haven't put 'em on a bike yet. Any chance you could post the instruction sheet? 
Thanks!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

logbiter said:


> Nice! A buddy of mine gave me a set of those, sans instructions. I haven't put 'em on a bike yet. Any chance you could post the instruction sheet?
> Thanks!


Tioga Disk Drive Manual | Manuals | Retrobike


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Some of the first bar ends
These ones were made by Moots








And these were made by Didn


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

*Early Potts Stem*


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*What is that piece of plastic*

Well its Joe's Combo Patch kit!


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

EDCO competition 1 1/8 '' headset with locking mechanism for the top nut around 1995


----------



## bratfass (Oct 20, 2010)

phoenixbikes said:


> I've been on a purple binge lately. Wish I hadn't let these IRD Widget Brakes go.


Hi,

did I get these from You on the bay?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

*Cunningham Fixed Angle Post*

Now, this is 1 of a kind. Got this from Charlie. He made this in the 80's and used it as a template for all his Fixed Angle seat post. It's marked MASTER down the side. One of the coolest parts I own for sure.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

And one seat post to rule them all. The Master.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Now, this is 1 of a kind. Got this from Charlie. He made this in the 80's and used it as a template for all his Fixed Angle seat post. It's marked MASTER down the side. One of the coolest parts I own for sure.
> View attachment 866492


Very cool post, but may I see the rest of that bike please?

Steve


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Phil BB can "for Mountain Cycles"*

The first gen Phil bottom brackets are certainly not very rare, but there might not be too many of these cans still around for the 130mm spindle length.

Kinda curious why it is labeled "for Mountain Cycles" instead of "for Mountain Bikes" ... maybe so no one would get confused and think this BB was appropriate for an early 80s Ritchey MountainBike (which had press-in BB) ... or maybe just out of deference to the MountainBikes brand.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

130mm was for all those TA cranksets in the day


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Syncros Forged Crankset - Made in Canada
With original chainrings and matching Ti BB(a bit grubby in this shot)


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

w.i. freewheel hub



1991?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A friend turned me on to this. Thought I'd find it interesting. I do. No idea if this ever was marketed as I have never seen one in the wild or otherwise. Just thought I'd share and see if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

IIRC those were on hybrids not on MTBs .


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rocket Dog said:


> Syncros Forged Crankset - Made in Canada
> With original chainrings and matching Ti BB(a bit grubby in this shot)
> 
> View attachment 875866


I always thought those syncros alum. cranks looked very much like m737 shimano. That's not a bad thing since the originals look good and work really well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rasumichin said:


> w.i. freewheel hub
> 
> 
> 
> 1991?


Pretty. Is your derailleur hanger bent?

Nice Syncros crankset.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

thats ok it only 5 sp


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Do bmx parts count? I've got some PMC cranks on my old GT, no bearings required, just has a sleeve and orings to hold the oil film inside! I've never seen any others when I used to race or for sale since then.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Do bmx parts count? I've got some PMC cranks on my old GT, no bearings required, just has a sleeve and orings to hold the oil film inside! I've never seen any others when I used to race or for sale since then.


For sure. A ton of people here started off on bmx and trials.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> For sure. A ton of people here started off on bmx and trials.


Cool I'll try to get some good pics and post them up


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> IIRC those were on hybrids not on MTBs .


Could very well be. You can't see the quill part because it's covered by a shim that takes it from a 1" to 1-1/8". A hybrid would make more sense, certainly by today's standards anyway.

This is another stem from the same source. Looks more like a MTB or possibly road design.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Pretty. Is your derailleur hanger bent?


The picture was taken in macro mode, which probably distorts the view. The derailleur shifts well.
The older Ti dropouts (this is 1991) are quite sturdy but I also installed a lightweight aluminium derailleur bolt to have an predetermined breaking point.



Another pretty rare part:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Didn't see the original post, I do like those bat brakes. Actually 2 pics of really cool parts.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow its crazy seeing some of these parts that I had forgotten about, I worked in bike shops from 96-03 and remember a lot of this cool stuff


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rasumichin said:


> Another pretty rare part:


Pretty!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

rasumichin said:


> Another pretty rare part:


You should be showing the whole rare part, the bike...i guess that is the Punisher, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rasumichin said:


> The picture was taken in macro mode, which probably distorts the view. The derailleur shifts well.
> The older Ti dropouts (this is 1991) are quite sturdy but I also installed a lightweight aluminium derailleur bolt to have an predetermined breaking point.


Lets see more of the whole McMahon!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not the rarest stuff, but still fun.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Not the rarest stuff, but still fun.


Sweet! Makes me all tingly.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

mauricer said:


> You should be showing the whole rare part, the bike...i guess that is the Punisher, right?


Yes, the extreme performance products (literally) punisher and although it is not exactly rewarding to post pictures of singlespeed conversions on this board  :



For rarity, please notice the extensions on the brakearms of the decelerators in front; these should be rather unique.



Rumpfy said:


> Lets see more of the whole McMahon!




... with fairly short stem which is adapted to the preferences of my mother. On this bike, she is wearing out tires, brake pads and bb bearings in the bohemian mountains for seven years by now.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Early Ritchey Bullmoose with negative rise.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He really liked those negative rise stems.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Weird German wheels with carbon spokes and Edco internals....


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I love it a Ritchey YBB!!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

yup, a softail. Among the first 100 made! Pic taken yesterday


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

*Who makes these brakes?*

These brakes were on an older 90's mountain bike and i cannot identify them...they look a little different than avid tri align...


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

*Brakes?*

Who makes these...


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Those look like Marin brakes. Took apart a pair of those to cannibalize parts on another set of brakes that combined Avid, Paul and Marin parts. Here's a pic. The arms were machined out of an old crank arm.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

youre right...they may just be marin....saw a few pics when i searched images...


phoenixbikes said:


> Those look like Marin brakes. Took apart a pair of those to cannibalize parts on another set of brakes that combined Avid, Paul and Marin parts. Here's a pic. The arms were machined out of an old crank arm.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

WTB copy made in Taiwan, rebadged as Marin Lites and on most mid to high end Marins.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah, i saw a lot of those as well wtb....so they made them for marin huh? not worth much huh? collectible or not ?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

how 'bout these ones?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

rockychrysler said:


> how 'bout these ones?
> 
> View attachment 1058146


I want some!!!


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger's Stem


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

My nos Grafton speed traps...


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

Grafton mag lites


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

grafton made some amazing things.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Dope! Thanks for sharing sjb1970.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

XDEADGOATX said:


> These brakes were on an older 90's mountain bike and i cannot identify them...they look a little different than avid tri align...


One possibility, apart from Marin brakes, are SRP "The Brake". If they have titanium hardware, then they might be SRP.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

whoarrior said:


> Roger's Stem


That stem is really cool.
Who was "Roger"?
Production or one off custom?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ECS, think Roger Durham. That weld on the side doesn't remind you of something with BMX roots?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> That stem is really cool.
> Who was "Roger"?
> Production or one off custom?
> 
> Steve


ROGER'S - Bikes - RMS Metalwork

He did and still does motorcycle stuff, from BMW to Harley Davidson, production and custom, for racing, traveling, oldtimer spare parts, and so on.
And in the 90s he did make custom mtb frames and stems. The bike stuff on his page does not look that vintage. He used to make cool aluminium mtb hardtail frames and different types of stems, both quite rare. I never saw one in reality, only on pictures. So when i saw this stem i had to have it.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> ECS, think Roger Durham. That weld on the side doesn't remind you of something with BMX roots?


Reinhard "Roger" Guhr, he's german and has motorcycle roots.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure looks like a Bullseye crank, but then again it is aluminum.

My bad.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Probably not too rare, but plenty cool.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Let's bump this thread


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not so rare I guess.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Judy


Looks like a run of the mill Judy DH? Does it have a clever backstory? Wouldn't put it past ya.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like a run of the mill Judy DH? Does it have a clever backstory? Wouldn't put it past ya.


How about the R&D department's prototype of the Judy DH, which has sand cast lowers (larger diameter than production model) and was tested and raced on by The Missile?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Old school cool. Sorry for the sideways pic. Please rotate your head 90* counter clockwise, or your monitor 90* clockwise.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> For sure. A ton of people here started off on bmx and trials.


Dismantled the bmx bike for storage and was reminded of this thread 

Look Ma no bb bearings! bb tool, extra shims and o-rings and an old PMC sticker too lol


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Some other odds and ends, I think the GT pro series pedals are pretty rare and the true Elf bars too. The ProForx are funny I guess the sponsored Pros back in the day used to make them rigid because they were so inefficient.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure how rare but still pretty cool.
Ionic Billy CNC Crankset.
IMG_2453 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe not so rare but some fun colors - have the rasta and some normal kooka colors too


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*what can I say they belong together*

got the hardest pieces now to find the rest


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

LeeDumler said:


> How about the R&D department's prototype of the Judy DH, which has sand cast lowers (larger diameter than production model) and was tested and raced on by The Missile?


I'd say that def qualifies Lee! Very COOL!


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*Odds & Ends*





















































G]


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> He really liked those negative rise stems.
> 
> View attachment 1012546


Good thing he is a bike designer and not a fashion guru.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Good thing he is a bike designer and not a fashion guru.


Well, it was 1979.

Incidentally, the guy he is pictured with was of some significance to Bay Are cycling history. The bike behind Tom is a Jack Taylor Roughstuff with 650B wheels, and I can only guess that they were talking about how superior those wheels were to 26".


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Good thing he is a bike designer and not a fashion guru.


Actually, both outfits would be totally hip right now.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

people dressed like that in the early 90's, but the shorts were longer.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*nash,*

back in the day Nashbar stem in fashionable 3dV & odyssey seat clamp.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

still have these laying around


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

rob_ralph said:


> still have these laying around


Got two pair of those hanging around. One came on a bike a guy was selling. I wasn't sure I wanted it or not and he said, "Hey, I've got an NOS set of those Bullseye wheels I'll throw in." Sold!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

smithjss said:


> g]


yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

if those bullseyes are 36 hole and up for grabs, I'd like to get in line.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

gigglez said:


> if those bullseyes are 36 hole and up for grabs, I'd like to get in line.


I actually will be moving them......they are 32h. Came off a Trek 8900


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*Paragon Machine Works DH Rings*

Found NOS rings and bash guards in 60T and 56T. Kinda cool.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Found NOS rings and bash guards in 60T and 56T. Kinda cool.

View attachment 1179354


View attachment 1179355


View attachment 1179356


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

is that 60 to 30? what magic derailleur do you have?


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

ShiverDC said:


> Maybe not so rare but some fun colors - have the rasta and some normal kooka colors too


Damn, I always loved kooka cranks. They were stiffer than graftons and didn't break like the cooks bros.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha. No FD work with these! Myles Rockwell & Jimmy Deaton made these known during the early 90s DH hayday for Yeti. Rockwell typically used a 56T ring and won with that configuration on an 93' ARC-DH paired with Grafton cranks. He did well in the U.S.& EU DH racing circuit, including Kaprun, but my fondest memories are of the Mammoth Mountain Kamikaze DH. He clocked speeds of 60+MPH at the Reebok Eliminator.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

scoon said:


> Damn, I always loved kooka cranks. They were stiffer than graftons and didn't break like the cooks bros.


I broke three Kooka arms and (knock on wood) am yet to break any Grafton or Cooks. I have some Kooka if you're interested and in the US.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

you know about the recall on the manitou 2 (steerer tubes were too thin) don't worry google can explain


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

^ That's a spicy meatball!

Really loving the Syncros cranks. Oh how I lusted for those BITD.

Grumps


----------



## jrbooth (Sep 11, 2015)

vintage downhill anyone? Bullet bros fork 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/MDJVMd9Dy776WbPD6


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

jrbooth said:


> vintage downhill anyone? Bullet bros fork
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/MDJVMd9Dy776WbPD6


ZZYZX, right? Didn't these have another name too? Cool fork!


----------



## jrbooth (Sep 11, 2015)

yeah it was I dont have the fork anymore but I do have the tube it came in 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Bkm5C4oVXsh4Jd7z9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/XqQvBxoPW9esGfmZ9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/sNL1BLNbieUBe3o8A


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rocket Dog said:


> Syncros Forged Crankset - Made in Canada
> With original chainrings and matching Ti BB(a bit grubby in this shot)
> 
> View attachment 875866


Very very similar to shimano m737 cranks.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Okay, this NOS stockpile is officially frickin' Sick.



smithjss said:


> View attachment 1179556
> 
> 
> View attachment 1179557
> ...


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a rare frame - i have never seen anyone else have it, not even on the internet.
It's my first proper mountainbike, first gen xtr components.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Hanging on a hook at a garage sale some people have more money than brains


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Oh sweet.

I have a Ti Kona bar and seatpost, probably not very rare.. I'm looking for that elusive P2 Ti Fork though.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

So I know it's not cool to post forks, but the _situation _is so rare: this FutureShock has been on my Hardrock for around 25 years. No idea how it got there, never seen another one on a Hardrock in all my years of looking. Is it a Stumpy piece? S-Works? If anyone has info, please share!
Funny story, took it to the LBS to get the shock pumped up, the kid refused to do it. He said there was no valve under the little screw. Even when I told him that I had inflated it myself, but no longer had the pump for it, he wouldn't do it. I went home and did it with a bicycle tire pump. Kids...









You may begin crapping all over my not-so-rare parts now.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Hanging on a hook at a garage sale some people have more money than brains


Wow.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Suntour Microlite XC pedal with titanium spindle


----------

